# Ghostbusters & Co.: Hollywoods Nostalgie-Fetisch nervt



## Christian Fussy (19. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters & Co.: Hollywoods Nostalgie-Fetisch nervt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters & Co.: Hollywoods Nostalgie-Fetisch nervt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. März 2022)

> Ivar Shandor



Ivo.



> Egon Spangler



Spengler. 
Weiß nicht ob ich den Artikel ernst nehmen soll, wenn nicht mal die Namen richtig geschrieben wurden. Ich jedenfalls fand Legacy durchaus unterhaltsam und vermutlich besser als die letzte Weiberverfilmung, die ich mir nicht gegeben habe. Ich fand die jungen Darsteller jedenfalls sehr sympathisch, erinnerte alles etwas an Stranger Things.


----------



## ArtemisAirsoft (19. März 2022)

Nervig ist vor allen dingen der genderismus überall und eswegen floppen alle filme oder auch spiele wie battlefield weil man sich wohl zu viel gendersternchen setzen muss


----------



## FalloutEffect (19. März 2022)

Das Kino ist schon lange tot. Entweder hat man die x-te Fortsetzung irgendeines Franchise, man kopiert irgendwas wie Comic- oder Videospielen, der Film ist irgendein Drama/Historiefilm/Zombiefilm  etc oder  der Film ist einfach nur generell schlecht. 

Die Regisseure sind auch nicht mehr top, sondern nur noch Vollstrecker irgendeiner Idee die Autoren und Filmstudios vorgeben. Hollywood hat es einfach verlernt gute Filme zu machen und damit meine ich neue Franchises aufzubauen. Seit den 90ern kamen nur wenige selbstständige Filme die es wert sind als Blockbuster betitelt zu werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. März 2022)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Das Kino ist schon lange tot.


halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2022)

Cinema Is Changing, But Why Does Martin Scorsese Fear It's Dying?
					

With the line between TV, movies, and streaming continuing to blur, is cinema in trouble?




					nofilmschool.com
				




Das Kino muss ändern sonst ist es das Anfang vom Ende weil neben den ca. 6 Monaten bis ein Film in den Verkauf kommt ist zeitgleiches Streaming in den letzten zwei jahren noch hinzugekommen


----------



## lokokokode (19. März 2022)

Besser wäre es nicht nur als Pseudoremake auf Nostalgie zu setzen, sondern einfach mal Originalcast, sei es per CGI /Deepfake, siehe Luke Skywalker in einer weiteren Star Wars Serie...,  zu nehmen und einen ganzen Film mit diesen als Hauptdarsteller machen. DABEI die "Neulinge" bzw,. aufstrebenden Stars und Sternchen etablieren. 

Warum müssen immer alle guten Rollen/Dinge vojn früher in neuen Filmen sterben? Können die Dinge nicht koexistieren?

Dummes Hollywood.


----------



## inano (19. März 2022)

ArtemisAirsoft schrieb:


> Nervig ist vor allen dingen der genderismus überall und eswegen floppen alle filme oder auch spiele wie battlefield weil man sich wohl zu viel gendersternchen setzen muss


Vielen Dank für diesen sinnbefreiten Kommentar.
Die Ironie daran ist nämlich, dass Leute wie du das Thema immer in den Vordergrund rücken, obwohl man es ablehnt. Das ist das selbe wie mit den Covidioten die immer lautstark brüllen, dass sie wieder so leben wollen wie früher aber es genau die sind die die Pandemie durch Nicht-Einahltung der Hygienemaßnahmen die alles unnötig in die Länge ziehen. Das ist schon dezent schizophren.

Zum Thema: Es ist schon echt witzig, dass man diesen "Nostlagie-Fetisch" kritisch beäugt aber es dann auch meistens die sind, die bei jedem nostalgischen Gefühl ins Kino rennen oder die Filme/Serien direkt streamen. Kreative Einfälle werden dann meist links liegen gelassen oder werden mittlerweile als Nischenprodukt angesehen.

Genau genommen gibt Hollywood seinen Zuschauern doch genau das was es sehen will. Das merkt man ja auch am besten an diversen dummen Franchises wie "The Fast and the Furious" (jüngst auch Jackass) oder diverse Marvel-Filme mit der generischen Formel. Filme die z.B. beim Sundance Film Festival gezeigt werden werden ja nicht mal in irgendwelchen Filmportalen erwähnt und wenn dann doch, dann interessiert es die breite Masse nicht.
Dieses Gemecker ist doch nur ein echauffieren nur um des echauffierens Willen und kann heuchlerischer gar nicht sein.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. März 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> halte ich für ein Gerücht


Tot ist etwas drastisch, aber es hat zumindest große Schwierigkeiten.
Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, kann vorhandenes Geld nur einmal ausgegeben werden. Viele haben mehrere Abo‘s und Kinobesuche sind auch nicht wirklich günstig. Da wird kalkuliert. Nicht bei allen, aber so einigen könnte ich mir denken.
Naja, und die Zeit. Das Angebot der Streaminganbieter ist fast unüberschaubar. Aktuelle Filme kommen immer zeitnäher zum Kinostart irgendwo zum streamen.
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass die Leute daheim mehrheitlich nicht mehr auf einer ollen Röhre gucken, sondern in Bild und Ton sich auch dem großen Erlebnis immer weiter annähern, ich behaupte sogar, in Sachen Bildqualität teilweise das Kino überflügelt haben.
Noch ein Punkt, das Filmangebot. Nach dem Motto: Früher war mehr Lametta oder früher gab es irgendwie bessere Filme, für die man noch gerne ins Kino gegangen ist, aber das ist mein rein subjektives Empfinden. Ich schaue wirklich gerne Filme und Serien, aber in den letzten Jahren gab es wenig, was mich zu einem Kinobesuch hätte motivieren können…wie gesagt, rein subjektiv.
Corona und die Maßnahmen waren auch nicht gerade hilfreich. Man hat sich an manches gewöhnt, auch das ist wieder subjektiv, ich kann das bißchen Zeit abwarten, bis ein Film vom Kino im Streaming landet und - das ist reine Bequemlichkeit - ich kann sehen, wenn und wann ich Lust drauf habe.
Vielleicht führen einige der Punkte, die ich genannt habe bewußt oder auch unterbewußt bei manchen dazu, dass Kino zunehmend an Attraktivität einbüßt. 
Sorry für den längeren Text…


----------



## Nevrion (19. März 2022)

Ein Film wie Ghostbusters Afterlife wäre wohl nicht nötig gewesen, wäre die Fassung von 2016 nicht so rüber gekommen als würde man den Fans der Originalfilme ins Gesicht spucken wollen. Reitman hat das schon ganz gut gemacht, ohne Anspruch mit den ersten oder zweiten Teil gleich ziehen zu wollen. Es war ein Film von einem Fan für Fans. Das bekommt man heute nicht oft und darf auch ruhig ausgelebt werden.

Generell muss man auch noch mal differenzieren, ob jemand ein Franchise pflegt oder ob man hier tatsächlich nur Cash-Crab mäßig Leute ins Kino zu holen. So war der letzte Mortal Kombat Streifen der richtige Ansatz der Marke wieder etwas Leben beizubringen. Andere Filme wie "Predator Upgrade" versuchten das zwar auch, jedoch merkt man gerade bei solchen Filmen an, dass sie mehr aus einer Tageslaune heraus entstehen und man im Zweifelsfall auf ein gutes Drehbuch verzichtet. Der Original-Predator teil hatte eine sehr simple, aber in sich logische Handlung. Das kann man vom letzten Ableger nicht mehr behaupten.

Da Christian Fussy als Autor dieses Artikels nicht umherkommt den Gender-Stern gezielt einzusetzen, merkt er vermutlich auch nicht das nächste Problem des heutigen Kinos: Diversität. Nimmt man nur mal den letzten Batman-Film. Alle schwarzen Charaktere neben Batman sind die guten, noblen Figuren, alle weißen, die bösen, niederträchtigen. Youtuber The Critical Drinker hat dazu schon ein paar interessante Videos gemacht, bei der sich vermehrt feststellen lässt, dass dies zunehmend Standard wird. Einen Kumpel fiel das sogar in solchen unnötigen Remakes wie "Hexen hexen" auf. Weder Star Trek oder Star Wars können einen Film-Reihe zu Ende drehen ohne das nicht wenigstens ein Protagonist schwul ist und dies offenkundig das Publikum wissen lassen muss. Spätestens wenn Arielle, die Meerjungfrau schwarz ist und Schneewittchen eine Latina, sollte man erkennen können, dass in Hollywood inzwischen eine Agenda herrscht, die man z.B. in südkoreanischen Produktionen noch nicht hat. Deswegen sind deren Netflix-Produktionen auch so überproportional erfolgreich. Man tut immer so als ob der "old white man" in den letzten 70Jahren nur Scheiße gebaut hat und dabei doch für die größten Momente der Filmgeschichte sorgte.

Der ideologische Drang nach politischer Erneuerung ist so groß, dass man ihn nur dadurch definitert alte Konstrukte einzureißen und durch seine eigene Vision davon zu ersetzen. Das macht das Kino krank, obwohl Corona da sicher auch in den letzten beiden Jahren einiges mitzureden hatte ...


----------



## masto-don (19. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ein Film wie Ghostbusters Afterlife wäre wohl nicht nötig gewesen, wäre die Fassung von 2016 nicht so rüber gekommen als würde man den Fans der Originalfilme ins Gesicht spucken wollen. Reitman hat das schon ganz gut gemacht, ohne Anspruch mit den ersten oder zweiten Teil gleich ziehen zu wollen. Es war ein Film von einem Fan für Fans. Das bekommt man heute nicht oft und darf auch ruhig ausgelebt werden.
> 
> Generell muss man auch noch mal differenzieren, ob jemand ein Franchise pflegt oder ob man hier tatsächlich nur Cash-Crab mäßig Leute ins Kino zu holen. So war der letzte Mortal Kombat Streifen der richtige Ansatz der Marke wieder etwas Leben beizubringen. Andere Filme wie "Predator Upgrade" versuchten das zwar auch, jedoch merkt man gerade bei solchen Filmen an, dass sie mehr aus einer Tageslaune heraus entstehen und man im Zweifelsfall auf ein gutes Drehbuch verzichtet. Der Original-Predator teil hatte eine sehr simple, aber in sich logische Handlung. Das kann man vom letzten Ableger nicht mehr behaupten.
> 
> ...


so etwas wie eine agenda gibt es tatsächlich und es wird auch vemehrt zu einem problem. ich kann dazu u.a. das video die irren diversity-regeln der amazon studios von filmanalyse auf youtube empfehlen.


----------



## AgentDynamic (19. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> ... merkt er vermutlich auch nicht das nächste Problem des heutigen Kinos: Diversität.


Ich erlaube mir, es mal etwas genauer zu spezifizieren.
Bevor hier wieder mit Begriffen aus dem Spektrum der Phobien und Aversionen um sich geworfen wird.
Sollte ich in der Interpretation falsch liegen, so möge man mich gerne niedermachen - vielen Dank.

Diversität als solche ist geil.
Ich liebe sie, ich feiere sie, ich habe sogar vor über zwei Dekaden einen verflixten Eid geleistet, diese zu verteidigen.
Gerade in Film und Fernsehen kann sie spaß machen und für die richtige Würze sorgen.
Aber es muss richtig gemacht sein.
Und damit schließe ich auch einen kritischen historischen Blick der Selbstreflektion nicht aus.

 Es gibt viele Filme und Serien, die zeigen, wie die bunte Mischung super wirken kann.
Arcane wäre nur ein positives Beispiel von vielen.
Oder wahrscheinlich auch der neue Ghostbusters, da ich ihn leider noch nicht gesehen habe.
Ganz im Gegensatz zur Version von 2016.
Blade - Wesley Snipes ist Blade und schwa... die Hautfarbe hat niemanden wirklich interessiert.
Wonder Women - Schon bei Batman vs Superman war Diana Prince der eigentliche Star in meinen Augen.
Der Geschlechts- und Ethnien-Wechsel bei der neuen Dune-Verfilmung funktioniert m.M. nach ebenfalls besser als anfangs befürchtet.
Ehre wem Ehre gebührt, Ms. Duncan-Brewster, Applaus, Applaus.
Oder wer könnte sich Nick Fury ohne Samuel L. Jackson vorstellen?
Auch das kann also möglich sein, wenn man viel Fingerspitzengefühl walten lässt.

Ein Großteil der heutigen Produktionen setzt die Diversität jedoch sehr plakativ und auch völlig unrealistisch bis naiv an.
Mit viel Brimborium aber ohne nennenswerte Substanz und krampfhaft nach Repräsentation schreiend.
Und genau das verärgert ja nicht nur "old cis white guys" sondern auch wesentliche Teile der vermeintlichen Zielgruppe der jeweiligen kunterbunten progressiven Filme.
Ob Reboot, Relaunch, Remake ist dabei völlig irrelevant, "if you go woke, you go broke".

Die Figuren und ihre Bewegründe passen immer häufiger einfach nicht, weil sie so oberflächlich, dilettantisch und peinlich geschrieben worden sind, das es schmerzt.
Sie sind bunt, um der Buntstifte willen, wie das Bild damit aussieht, ist Hollywood herzlichst egal.
Glaubwürdigkeit und Anspruch muss Ideologie und Niveaulosigkeit weichen bis wir irgendwann nur noch bizarre Versionen von "Idiocrazy"  auf unseren Bildschirmen und/oder Leinwänden flimmern sehen.

Wenn man ein wirklich gutes Drehbuch und tolle empathische Charaktere zur Hand hat, so kommt die Diversität quasi automatisch hinterher, siehe "Arcane".
Dann klappt es auch mit der Hippie-Botschaft und dem "sich mit Figur XY identifizieren".
Andernfalls bleiben es leere Worthülsen, aus nach hinten losgegangenen Schüssen.

Okay, jetzt könnt ich mich mit Tomaten beschmeißen.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2022)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Das Kino ist schon lange tot. Entweder hat man die x-te Fortsetzung irgendeines Franchise, man kopiert irgendwas wie Comic- oder Videospielen, der Film ist irgendein Drama/Historiefilm/Zombiefilm  etc oder  der Film ist einfach nur generell schlecht.


Nur, weil etwas eine Fortsetzung eines Franchises ist, muß das noch lange nicht *zwangsläufig *in verwässerter Langeweile enden.
Nur, weil etwas eine Comic/Videospiel Verfilmung ist, muß das ebenso nicht in einem schlechten Film enden.
Gleiches gilt für Dramen, Historien- und Zombiefilme.

Das Problem ist, daß sich die Art und Weise geändert hat, wie wir Filme konsumieren. Viele haben eine halbwegs große Darstellungsfläche (inkl. Streaming Abo) zuhause, so daß man quasi rund um die Uhr "zuhause Kino" haben kann.

Ein Drama, bei dem die Kameraeinstellungen neben dem einen oder anderen Schwenk über die Stadt meist im Bereich 1-2x  die Körperhöhe eines Menschen liegen, kann man problemlos zu hause geniessen.

Eine Massenschlacht in zB Avengers: Endgame, wo dann mitunter die ganze Leinwand mit unzähligen Aktionen vollgespickt ist, kommt im Kino besser rüber.

Auch ein absolut riesiger Charakter wie Arishem in Eternals wirkt natürlich umso besser, je genauer man noch sehen kann, daß der kleine helle Strich über der Hand ein normalgroßer Humanoid sein soll.


			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FJFdblLWUAABBE4?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
		


Generell gilt: Unbekannte Welten können gar nicht groß genug sein.
Ein vergleichbar detailliertes Bild , das zB New York zeigt, ist uninteressanter. Das kann man sich auch zuhause ansehen und das kriegt man auch in diversen TV Serien zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



=> Interessant wird Kino bei besonders ästhetischen oder fantasiereichen Bildern.

Gerade Dramen oder generell ruhige Filme bieten sich für Kinos überhaupt nicht an - da muß ja nur einer in einem Trailer was falsches versprochen bekommen, und schon sitzt das "falsche" Publikum im Kinosaal un meckert schlimmstenfalls lautstark rum, daß der Film seinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt.

Beispielsweise dieser Film ist laut Trailer ein knallbuntes actionreiches Fantasy Spektakel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MC2LhOlN3hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


... stimmt aber nicht. Action ist überhaupt nicht angesagt und es gibt lauter längere ruhigere Szenen in der Realität - es gibt eigentlich nur eine gute Handvoll Fantasyszenen und diese sind eigentlich nur Mittel zum Zweck. Die eigentliche Handlung liegt in der Realität.


Worauf ich hinaus will: "Lohnen" tut sich der  Kinobeuch immer mehr nur für bombastisch aussehende Produkte der Fantasie oder künstlerische wertvolle oder die komplette mögliche Breite ausnutzende Ästhetik.
Hier mal der Ausschnitt hervor gehoben, der bei "Der Koch, der Dieb, seine Frau und ihr Liebhaber" bei einem 16:10 Bildschirm übrig bleiben würde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sprich: reinen Nutzen des Mediums her sind potentielle größere Kinoerfolge eher künstlerisch oder CGI Bombast.
Natürlich gibt's dann auch noch Romanzen und Komödien, bei der eher der gemeinsame Kinobesuch als der eigentliche Film relevant ist - doch auch oder gerade das könnte dann auch in den eigenen vier Wänden unterhaltsamer sein.

Zudem gibt' noch den Faktor, daß man den Film zu hause zur Pinkelpause oder Klärung von Verständnisfragen unterbrechen kann.

=> Ein Kinofilm muß sich inzwischen für die Betreiber RICHTIG lohnen und daher wird der Programmplatz für Filme mit potentiell weniger Zuschauern zusammengestrichen und dafür auch weniger produziert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß sich die Art und Weise geändert hat, wie wir Filme konsumieren. Viele haben eine halbwegs große Darstellungsfläche (inkl. Streaming Abo) zuhause, so daß man quasi rund um die Uhr "zuhause Kino" haben kann.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir !



Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Massenschlacht in zB Avengers: Endgame, wo dann mitunter die ganze Leinwand mit unzähligen Aktionen vollgespickt ist, *kommt im Kino besser rüber*.


Vollständig falsch !
Hier punktet nicht pauschal das Kino, sondern das größere Sichtfeld das sich aus Leinwandgröße und Betrachtungsabstand bildet.
In einem Kino kann das das 2fache der Leinwandbreite als Sichtabstand sein, @home wird ein 1:1 Verhältnis dagegen bequem dem Kino dem Rang ablaufen.

Dieser Umstand war insbesondere neben halbherzigen Effekte reinflicken das Hauptproblem der Home 3D Misere, auf der Fläche eines 55" "Mäusekinos" kommen selbst die besten 3D Szenen nicht gut weg.🤔

Dinge wie beliebige Essens-/Getränkewahl und flexible Pausiermöglichkeiten nebst Einflußnahme auf Mitguckende kommen dann noch Oben drauf. 😉


----------



## McDrake (20. März 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dinge wie beliebige Essens-/Getränkewahl und flexible Pausiermöglichkeiten nebst Einflußnahme auf Mitguckende kommen dann noch Oben drauf. 😉


Allerdings bin ich da dann halt auch gerne mal alleine im Kino.
Einfach damit ich mich VOLLKOMMEN auf den Film konzentrieren kann.
Also echt mal 1.5 Stunden den Fokus auf was richten, ohne immer mal wieder abgelenkt zu werden.... oder schon die "Gefahr" dafür besteht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. März 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich da dann halt auch gerne mal alleine im Kino.
> Einfach damit ich mich VOLLKOMMEN auf den Film konzentrieren kann.
> Also echt mal 1.5 Stunden den Fokus auf was richten, ohne immer mal wieder abgelenkt zu werden.... oder schon die "Gefahr" dafür besteht.


Solche Dinge hatte ich auch schon, naja ähnlich ... "das Ding aus einer anderen Welt" (Carpender) wo 3 Einzelpersonen mit identischem Humor sich den Saal teilten.
Eine schöne Erfahrung, aber für den Betreiber ein wirtschaftliches Desaster und sicherlich dem Fortbestand nicht förderlich.🤨


----------



## Gast1649365804 (20. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur, weil etwas eine Fortsetzung eines Franchises ist, muß das noch lange nicht *zwangsläufig *in verwässerter Langeweile enden.
> Nur, weil etwas eine Comic/Videospiel Verfilmung ist, muß das ebenso nicht in einem schlechten Film enden.
> Gleiches gilt für Dramen, Historien- und Zombiefilme.
> 
> ...


Also zusammenfasend: Kino verliert an Attraktivität oder?
Bei Fantasywelten, die auf der Leinwand gut rüber kommen, bin ich bei dir.
Bei gewaltigen Massenschlachten wie in Avengers nicht.
Die konnte ich erst daheim auf dem TV richtig genießen. Das war mir im Kino einfach too much. Ist sicher auch eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Jetzt muss jeder entscheiden, ob der deutlich geringer gewordene Unterschied zwischen Home Entertainment und Kino den Aufpreis / Aufwand rechtfertigt.
Subjektiv…nein, nicht mehr wirklich. Subjektiv gesehen nein, nicht bei den Filmen der letzten Jahre.
Was die Zukunft des Kinos?
Wird sich zeigen, denn wenn angenommen nur noch halb so viele Leute das Kino besuchen, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder stirbt damit auch die Hälfte der Kinos oder es sterben langsam fast alle, weil kein Kino mit der Hälfte der Zuschauer auf Dauer existieren kann, wenn sich der Zuschauerschwund auf alle gleichmäßig verteilt.

Das Einzige, was das Kino auf Dauer attraktiv macht, sind nicht irgendwelche technischen Spielereien und neue aufregende Bezeichnungen für irgendeinen SchnickSchnack, sondern schlicht und ergreifend gute Filme, richtig gute Filme. 
Ansonsten behaupte ich, das klassische Kino in seiner derzeitigen Form wird leider nicht zu halten sein.


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

Auch hier mal wieder ausgesprochen lustig und gleichzeitig entlarvend, wie ich finde, was offenbar diversity-linke Journalist... hicks!... *Innen unter genderneutraler Ausdrucksform verstehen. Und vor allem, wie gekonnt und motiviert sie diese dann auch anwenden. 

Für nicht wenige linksorientierte Journalist...hicks!...*Innen und alle anderen Genderfans ist das Sternchen zu einem politischen Markenzeichen geworden, welches man schön und schick vor Kolleg....hicks!...*Innen und der eigenen Socialmedia-Gefolgschaft spazieren tragen und damit das eigene Ego ein bisschen streicheln kann. Natürlich gibt es auch jene, die tatsächlich glauben, mit diesen ideologischen Einschusslöchern in den eigenen Texten würde sich irgendwo, irgendwas ändern. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, auch ein Hamster alleine kann die ganze Bude vollkacken, jede...hicks!...*r der*die*Person diffusergeschlechtlicher Zuordnung kann ganz vielleicht etwas ändern!

Das wäre mir jetzt eigentlich egal, weil ich mir meistens angewöhnt habe, Genderstern, Genderunterstrich und was diese Szene sich sonst noch alles bastelt zu überlesen, nur sehe ich auch HIER wieder so einen Fall von Scheinheiligkeit oder zumindest einer gewissen Inkompetenz oder einfach nur Faulheit, die mich dann doch wieder triggert und zu solchen Tiraden motiviert, denn:

Es ist zwar die Rede von " die Filmemacher*innen", dann ist aber wieder die Rede von "die Schauspieler", gleich zwei mal. Dann ist wieder die Rede von " die Zuschauer*innen" und dann wieder von "die Showrunner" (Welche man eigentlich bei auch nur halbwegs-konsequenter Anwendung des überzeugten Genderns ebenfalls mit einem Stern zwangsbeglücken müsste, egal ob nun englischer Begriff oder nicht.)

Entweder man gendert wirklich durchgehend und mit Überzeugung dann auch alles, was geschlechtsneutral zu verbasteln ist, oder aber, man lässt es bleiben. Wer nur ein bisschen pseudomäßig gendert, weil es der*die Arbeit.... der*die Arbeitgeber*_:Innen und der*die und Kolleg*_:Innen gerne sehen oder einfach fault ist, belügt sich selber und seine Leser...Hicks!...*INNEN. Finde ich zumindest. Und hier in diesem Text ist genau dieses Problem mal wieder wunderbar zu besichtigen.
---
UND BEI DIESEM PUNKT... Kann ich dann auch gleich ein ganzes Stück weit mitten in das eigentliche Thema einlenken. Denn Remakes von alten Filmklassikern speziell sollen GELD bringen, denn mit Nostalgie lässt sich immer Geld machen. Und mit aktuellem Zeitgeist kann man auch viel Geld verdienen und sich selber perfekt vermarkten! Also matscht man beides zusammen, gerne auch nur halbgar, so wie hier nur halbgar in diesem Text gegendert wurde. Man versucht das Alte von damals... Naja, zumindest alles das "Alte", was nicht dem heutigen "Woken Zeitgeist" in die Quere kommt zu behalten und maximal in die Länge zu ziehen. Denn das macht am wenigsten Arbeit (und nicht selten denken die Federführenden, dass sie genau das produzieren, was die "Masse" will, weil die eigene Social-Media und Social-Reallifeblase ihnen dies vorgaukelt). Anderes wird halt schmerzbefreit angepasst, damit nicht nur die alten Fans von damals Geld im Kino dalassen, sondern auch die neue Generation "Woke", welche man natürlich auch melken möchte.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L6O5nVfRvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Massenmarktware also. Alles soll allen gefallen und das tut meistens keinem Unterhaltungsprodukt gut. Zumindest nicht, wenn hier nicht mit Respekt dem Werk selber gegenüber gearbeitet wurde, sondern nur mit eben bereits erwähnten Fokus aufs maximale Geldverdienen. Siehe den neusten Matrix-Film, bei dem Keanu selber gesagt haben soll: "Dieser Film wurde NUR gemacht, weil man Geld verdienen wollte mit der Marke!". Die Fans an sich waren komplett egal, das einzige was interessiert hat, waren deren Brieftaschen.

Eine gewisse Verlogenheit schwebt dabei übrigens immer mit im Raum:








						Vorwürfe gegen Disney  - Streit um queere Filmszenen
					

Werden LGBTQIA-Inhalte in Pixar-Filmen mit Absicht verhindert? Diesen Vorwurf erheben Mitarbeitende des Disney-Konzerns. In der Tat wirft das Verhalten von Disney-Chef Bob Chapek Fragen auf.




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Es gibt natürlich auch die rühmlichen Gegenteile, in denen nicht einfach um jeden Preis an den Zeitgeist angepasst wird, damit es an den modernen Zeitgeist angepasst ist. Manchmal wird sogar Altes in moderner Form besser neuerzählt, als es das Original jemals könnte. Weil das Original, wie der Autor hier im Falle von Rocky beispielsweise sehr gut erläutert absolut platt und schlecht ist und die Neuauflage bzw der Nachfolger vieles mit Herz und Verstand besser macht.

Aber hey! Da können wir Gamer auch einfach mal auf unsere Industrie gucken und schauen, wie es hier um Nostalgie und verbatschte Remakes und Neuinterpretationen geht... Gell Rockstars? (Verhunzte Neuauflage)  Gell XIII-Remake? (Verhunzte Neuauflage und stilistische Neuinterpretation).

Oder der neue Resident Evil Film!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqV55k_9JKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das größte Problem ist IMMER, bei Spielen, Filmen, Musikstücken ect, dass man am Ende niemals weiß, ob das neugeschaffene Werk dann auch wirklich der große Erfolg sein wird oder nicht. Ein ganzes Stückweit hängt das auch immer von den Studios, ihren Leuten, deren Ideen und Ansichten ab, welche da an diesem jeweiligen neuen Werk arbeiten. Aber eben auch nicht NUR, es ist gerne auch ein kaum lenkbares Zusammenspiel. Gutes Beispiel: Damals bei den katastrophalen Dreharbeiten zu "Dirty Dancing" glaubte beispielsweise NIEMAND, dass dies dann nach Veröffentlichung einer DER TANZFILME, überhaupt einer DER FILME ever werden würde. Was daraus wurde, wissen wir. Natürlich versuchte man dann irgendwann einen Teil zwei zu machen, weil Nostalgie und damit Geldverdienen und so! Und weil Zeitgeist mussten auch noch die entsprechenden Thematiken als Story mit reingeprügelt werden! - Ja, es gibt einen zweiten Teil. Dass wohl kaum irgendjemand auf der Welt diesen jemals zu Gesicht bekommen oder überhaupt davon gehört hat, spricht auch hier Bände darüber, wie gut der Film am Ende bei der erdachten Zielgruppe ankam.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_Dancing_2

Dieser Recyclingtrip mit maximaler Ausrichtung auf Nostalgie, um den Leuten dasselbe einfach noch mal zu verkaufen wirkt für viele Studios in der Tat sehr verlockend. Weil man innerhalb dieser "Nostalgie" halt zusätzlich auf die neue Generation modernisieren kann, also zwei zum Preis von einem. Dass man sich dabei aber sehr schnell, wenn man auf zwei Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen will, die Haxen brechen kann, wird gerne mal ausgeblendet.

Am Ende bleiben dann Kreativität, kulturelle Weiterentwicklung und wir Endverbraucher...HICKS!...*Innen auf der Strecke. Bleibt dann jedes mal halt die Hoffnung, wenn es mal wieder schiefgeht, dass die Studios daraus lernen und entweder beim nächsten mal begriffen haben, was zuvor falsch lief oder aber es gleich bleiben lassen und völlig neue Werke erschaffen (Wobei auch dort vieles schieflaufen kann). Und bleibt auch zu hoffen, dass auch WIR Konsumenten aufhören, in immer neuen Nostalgiecallbacks zu denken und jedes mal dann doch wieder ins Kino zu rennen, wenn die xte Neuversion von irgendwas auf die Leinwand geflimmert wird.

Aber dabei kann man dann wie ich finde, auch wieder sehr viel über Geschmack streiten. Für die einen isses nette Unterhaltung, für andere eine Beleidigung des Originals, für die nächsten besser als das Original und der ganze Rest konsumiert einfach nur, weils halt da ist und man einfach mal wieder Zerstreuung brauchte.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. März 2022)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Das Kino ist schon lange tot.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> halte ich für ein Gerücht





General-Lee schrieb:


> Tot ist etwas drastisch, aber es hat zumindest große Schwierigkeiten.


Eine schöne Abfolge der unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen - negativ, positiv, dazwischen.
Das Kino verändert sich immer wieder und passt sich an.
Bis Anfang der 50er war ein regelmäßiger Kinobesuch ganz normal, die Leute wohnten ja fast schon drin.
Dann kam das Fernsehen auf und die Produktionen mußten sich auf große Kassenknüller konzentrieren, um die Massen weiterhin ins Kino zu locken.
Jetzt gibt es halt auch noch das Streaming.
Ich vermute mal, daß entsprechend die Kinos wohl weniger, dafür noch größer werden - ein Konsolidierung.
Ein Kino in fast jeder Stadt, wie heutzutage, wird es in Zukunft wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr geben, Entwicklungen wie Corona sind da nur der Brandbeschleuniger.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. März 2022)

Vor allem wird Service- und der Wohlfühlanteil eine entscheidene Rolle spielen ob und welches Kino überlebt, aber wie wiederum die Filmgesellschaften darauf reagieren, wird sich auch noch zeigen.😉

Hier in Kiel ist ein großer Teil der Ex UFA Kinos eingegangen und auch der Cinemaxx Verbund hat Atmosphärisch bereits nach wenige Jahre Federn gelassen und verkommt zusehends auch wenn es hier und da notwendige Modernisierungen gibt.
Die Zeit des Wohlfühleingangsbereichs ist jedenfalls ewig abgelaufen, was massiv auf die Kunden gegangen sein dürfte (zumindest in meiner Bubble)

Raumklang Hifi Systeme und bezahlbare Beamer taten ihr weiteres und die veränderte Art der Filme, Streaming und Covid haben final darauf eingestochen. 😏


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. März 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Blade - Wesley Snipes ist Blade und schwa... die Hautfarbe hat niemanden wirklich interessiert.


Warum sollte jemanden das auch interessieren.? Blade hat auch die selbe Hautfarbe in den Comic.

Richtig wäre bei dem Thema eher das Michael Clarke Duncan in der Daredevilverfilmung den Kingpin spielte. Und da gab's einigen Aufschrei wegen dem Wechsel der Hautfarbe.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Vollständig falsch !
> Hier punktet nicht pauschal das Kino, sondern das größere Sichtfeld das sich aus Leinwandgröße und Betrachtungsabstand bildet.
> In einem Kino kann das das 2fache der Leinwandbreite als Sichtabstand sein, @home wird ein 1:1 Verhältnis dagegen bequem dem Kino dem Rang ablaufen.


Wie du richtig sagst, spielt das Verhältnis der Abstände eine wichtige Rolle. Allerdings auch das Gezeigte.

In einer Szene wie dieser kann man durchaus näher an der Leinwand sitzen und dort Sachen sehen / Protagonisten erkennen, die auf dem Schirm zuhause gar nicht erkennbar sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilft einem natürlich nicht, wenn man 2m vor der Leinwnad sitzt und gerade ein Lichtschwert Zweikampf mit wilden Kameraschwenks dargestellt wird - da sieht man dann nur WischiWwwuschi-nix. (Ich berichte aus eigener Nahkampf-Erfahrung )


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Auch hier mal wieder ausgesprochen lustig und gleichzeitig entlarvend, wie ich finde, was offenbar diversity-linke Journalist... hicks!... *Innen unter genderneutraler Ausdrucksform verstehen. Und vor allem, wie gekonnt und motiviert sie diese dann auch anwenden.
> 
> Für nicht wenige linksorientierte Journalist...hicks!...*Innen und alle anderen Genderfans ist das Sternchen zu einem politischen Markenzeichen geworden, welches man schön und schick vor Kolleg....hicks!...*Innen und der eigenen Socialmedia-Gefolgschaft spazieren tragen und damit das eigene Ego ein bisschen streicheln kann. Natürlich gibt es auch jene, die tatsächlich glauben, mit diesen ideologischen Einschusslöchern in den eigenen Texten würde sich irgendwo, irgendwas ändern. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, auch ein Hamster alleine kann die ganze Bude vollkacken, jede...hicks!...*r der*die*Person diffusergeschlechtlicher Zuordnung kann ganz vielleicht etwas ändern!
> 
> ...


Dafür daß in dem Text gefühlt 2x gegendert wurde (was in der Tat bei der Menge an potentiell genderbaren Worten inkonsequent ist), hältst du du dich recht lange mit deiner Anti-Gender Agenda auf ...


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dafür daß in dem Text gefühlt 2x gegendert wurde (was in der Tat bei der Menge an potentiell genderbaren Worten inkonsequent ist), hältst du du dich recht lange mit deiner Anti-Gender Agenda auf


Ja, richtig ^^ War auch genauso beabsichtigt. Aber danke für diese erneute Feststellung.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Ja, richtig ^^ War auch genauso beabsichtigt. Aber danke für diese erneute Feststellung.


Kein Problem, ich bestätige dir gerne, daß die Anti-Gender Fraktion umfangreicher rumstänkert als die Gendernden.


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich bestätige dir gerne, daß die Anti-Gender Fraktion umfangreicher rumstänkert als die Gendernden.


Weil das Gendern von seiner eigentlichen Grundidee mittlerweile komplett befreit wurde, meistens nur noch zur Selbstdarstellung dient, Texte optisch verunstaltet und von einer deutlichen Minderheit dem Rest der Gesellschaft ins Gesicht gedrückt bzw ungefragt aufgezwungen wird.









						Meinungsbarometer MDRfragt: Deutliche Mehrheit lehnt Gendersprache ab | MDR.DE
					

Die überwiegende Mehrheit findet die Debatte um Gendersprache unwichtig und lehnt das Gendern in sämtlichen Kontexten ab. Das zeigen die Ergebnisse der Befragung von MDRfragt. Fast 26.000 Menschen haben sich beteiligt.




					www.mdr.de


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. März 2022)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemanden das auch interessieren.? Blade hat auch die selbe Hautfarbe in den Comic.


Bei dem Beispiel mit Blade ging es mir nicht um einen Race-Swap, sondern um die Tatsache, das dass (Action)Kino schon in den 80er/90er Stars verschiedener Couleur hatte.
Diese haben hauptsächlich durch klasse Performance geglänzt und überzeugt.
Die Botschaft bezüglich Repräsentation und Identität war zwar ebenso deutlich aber nie so aufdringlich und vor allem heuchlerisch wie es heutzutage in den meisten Produktionen der Fall ist, Stichwort Tokenismus.


SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Richtig wäre bei dem Thema eher das Michael Clarke Duncan in der Daredevilverfilmung den Kingpin spielte.


Unabhängig von den grandiosen Fähigkeiten des Mimen ist es schon recht überflüssig bis peinlich auffällig eine Figur so zu besetzen, wo es in diesem Universum garantiert zahlreiche passendere Figuren gegeben hätte, wenn man denn einen afroamerikanischen Bösewicht mit der Statur hätte haben wollen.
Es geht den allermeisten Fans bei sowas auch nicht um die Hautfarbe oder dergleichen sondern um Kontinuität.
Denn es blieb ja nicht nur bei Kingpin.
Es ist noch nicht so lange her da sollte die Rolle des Superman alias Kal-El unteranderem an Michael B. Jordan gehen, welcher wohlweißlich ablehnte.
Wohlgemerkt, in den Comics gibt es schon zwei "schwarze Superman", einen weiteren Kryptonier und ein Kal-El aus einem Paralleluniversum.
Und beide sind nicht minder interessant oder nur das Selbe in Grün, sondern eigenständige Charaktere.
Aber nein, es musste das bekanntere Alter-Ego sein, weil bei bekannteren Figuren die Menschen eher Diversität akzeptieren würden....
Das diese Identitätstheorie nicht mal innerhalb der entsprechenden Zielgruppe geglaubt wird sehen die Verantwortlichen hinter der Kamera genauso wenig wie die zahlreichen unbekannten Geschichten die dadurch verloren gehen, die es aber wert sind, erzählt zu werden.


SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und da gab's einigen Aufschrei wegen dem Wechsel der Hautfarbe.


Der Film hatte aber auch allgemein keinen guten Stand bei den Comic-Fans.
Nicht nur Comic-Vorlagen bieten genügend Material für buntzusammengewürfelte und spannende Geschichten.
Hollywood maßt sich aber immer wieder an es besser zu wissen und auch denen, denen sie angeblich "zu mehr Repräsentation" verhelfen wollen, vorzukauen, was sie toll zu finden haben und was nicht.
Und genau das ist sowohl künstlerisch als auch menschlich armselig, ist es für die, eigentlich ehrbare, Sache mehr als kontraproduktiv.^^


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. März 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Der Film hatte aber auch allgemein keinen guten Stand bei den Comic-Fans.
> Nicht nur Comic-Vorlagen bieten genügend Material für buntzusammengewürfelte und spannende Geschichten.
> Hollywood maßt sich aber immer wieder an es besser zu wissen und auch denen, denen sie angeblich "zu mehr Repräsentation" verhelfen wollen, vorzukauen, was sie toll zu finden haben und was nicht.
> Und genau das ist sowohl künstlerisch als auch menschlich armselig, ist es für die, eigentlich ehrbare, Sache mehr als kontraproduktiv.^^


Dazu passend dieser Einwurf, den ich mal irgendwo in den Tiefen Reddits gesichtet habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

Ein anderes, wenn nicht weniger sprengkräftiges Thema wäre die immer wieder gestellte Forderung JAMES BOND jetzt nach Craigs Abgang mit einer Frau zu besetzen.

Ich lehne es zwar ab, Bond direkt mit einer Frau auszutauschen...

Fände es aber hingegen wunderbar, wenn die aktuelle Darstellerin von Moneypenny oder Moneypenny überhaupt als Figur künftig größenwahnsinnigen Schurken in den Hintern treten darf. Vielleicht mit dem neuen Bond zusammen oder immer im Wechsel. Käme dann zwar darauf an, wie man das aufzieht, aber das ist ja bei allem so...

Ich persönlich finde, das hätte bei richtiger Darstellung der Figur viel Potential. Wenn man nicht wieder in das "GUCKT MAL WIE DIVERS UND ZEITGEISTLICH WIR SIND!" Schema verfällt, sondern einfach schaut, dass man seine Figur gut schreibt.


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Dazu passend dieser Einwurf, den ich mal irgendwo in den Tiefen Reddits gesichtet habe:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Könnte eventuell auch etwas damit zu tun haben, dass viele der Studiobosse, welche maßgeblich die Fäden ziehen gerne mal Erzkonservative sind. Wie im aktuellen Streitfall bei Disney. Diese ordnen nach außen hin an, ja so divers und woke wie möglich zu sein, am besten so plakativ wie möglich, weil bringt halt Geld und gutes Image. Und zur Hintertür raus, finanzieren sie die Republikaner, unterstützen rechtes Gedankengut und spätestens nach Feierabend wir die trumpsche "MAGA"-Mütze aufgesetzt.

Dass da wohl kaum ehrliche Diversität, ehrliche kulturell interessante und tiefe Inhalte ihren Weg vor allem ins Mainstream Kino finden, ist ja klar. Das werfen die Mitarbeiter ihrem Vorgesetzten bei Disney ja auch momentan vor. Dumpfe Scheinwokeness bzw -diversity darf, aber alles was nicht mit Tapetenleim an die Wand gepappt werden kann, wird konsequent abgelehnt.


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. März 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Könnte eventuell auch etwas damit zu tun haben, dass viele der Studiobosse, welche maßgeblich die Fäden ziehen gerne mal Erzkonservative sind...


Ähm... 
Nachdem was man so an Interviews, Reaktionen und Äußerungen aus den Studios hört bzw. liest, gibt es vielleicht eine Hand voll Produzenten, die mit den republikanischen Elefanten trompeten aber der einflussreiche Großteil Hollywoods ist ganz klar auf Seiten des demokratischen Donkeys zu finden.
Also Links bis weit Linksaußen auch in den oberen Hierarchie-Ebenen.
Hollywood ist "California" und somit traditionell ultra-progressiv bis linksliberal, mal von Ausnahmen wie dem Gouvernator abgesehen.
Deswegen kam ja mit der lauteste Protest nach Trumps Wahl aus der Film-Branche.
Deswegen gab es doch auch die Streiterei um mehr "Diversity" bei den Oscars.
Zahlreiche Protestlerinnen  in Metoo oder BLM oder [Neumodische Hippie-Bewegung] sind Namenhafte  Stars.
In den Epstein-Skandal sind zahlreiche Filmschaffende irgendwie direkt oder indirekt verwickelt, was die Ultrarechten wiederum für ungeprüfte Verschwörungstheorien und als Munition zur Denunzierung nutzen. 
Also nein, keine MAGA-Mützen am Set.
Aber wenn es darum geht, die Filme im Ausland zu verkaufen, passt man sich gegeben falls konservativen Weltanschauungen in den jeweiligen Märkten an.
Da geht dann das Dollarzeichen vor linker Identitätspolitik.^^


----------



## Gast1649365804 (20. März 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Aber wenn es darum geht, die Filme im Ausland zu verkaufen, passt man sich gegeben falls konservativen Weltanschauungen in den jeweiligen Märkten an.
> Da geht dann das Dollarzeichen vor linker Identitätspolitik.^^


War schon immer so.
Man sollte einen guten Plan nicht mit Moral verderben. 😜


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

Von MAGA-Mützen AM SET habe ich nichts gesagt - Ich sagte "Nach Feierabend wird sich die MAGA-Mütze aufgesetzt". Ist schon richtig, dass Californien an sich keine republikanische Hochburg ist, aber was in den Köpfen der Chefetagen der Filmstudios abgeht, ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache. Doppelmoral ist da eine sehr gute Art, den eigenen Ruf zu wahren.

Siehe offenbar bei Disney als Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dass der gute Harvey vor seinem Karrienrende ausschließlich linkspolitische Absichten hatte, kann auch bezweifelt werden, so wenig respektvoll, wie dieser mit Frauen umgegangen ist. So wie auch bei Google und co, welche sich ja auch als linksliberal und weltoffen darstellen, regelmäßig Mitarbeiter über Rassismus klagen, meistens direkt von Seiten der Geschäftsleitung.

Aber was die Bevölkerung und das Personal der Filmstudios angeht, stimme ich zu, siehe die Umfragewerte des aktuellen Gouverneurs und der sehr hart gescheiterte Versuch der Republikaner, diesen vorzeitig abzusetzen.


----------



## ZgamerZ (20. März 2022)

@AgentDynamic 

Habe noch mal kurz geschaut, weil man will ja dann doch als selbstkritischer Mensch sichergehen, dass man nichts falsches von sich gibt.

Die Seite BLACK ENTERPRISE - BLACK DIGITAL MEDIA BRAND kommt  zu eben diesem Bild, welches sich bei Disney darbietet. Man tut nur so, als wäre man links, divers, weltoffen und politisch korrekt.
"Die Forscher befragten außerdem 50 schwarze Führungskräfte in Hollywood und führten Folgeinterviews mit mehr als 20 von ihnen durch. Die Umfrage ergab, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Befragten (56  seit weniger als zwei Jahren in ihren Rollen sind, was darauf hinweist, dass sie aufgrund der von Hollywood eingegangenen Diversity-Verpflichtungen eingestellt wurden.

Die meisten Führungskräfte gaben an, dass sie den Einfluss haben, wenn es um grünes Licht für Entscheidungen geht. Viele fügten hinzu, dass normalerweise eine weiße Führungskraft das letzte Wort hat, was sie frustriert"

----

"Die Studie zeigt, dass Hollywoods Führungsriegen immer noch überwiegend weiß sind: 3,9 Prozent der Leiter großer Studios sind schwarz und nur 6,8 Prozent der CEOs von Netzwerken und 2,9 Prozent der leitenden Manager sind schwarz.

„Kurz gesagt, während Hollywoods Studios und Netzwerke in den letzten Jahren daran gearbeitet haben, die Nachfrage des Publikums nach vielfältigeren Bildschirminhalten zu befriedigen, scheint es, als hätten sie dies getan, ohne die Art und Weise, wie die Branche strukturiert ist, grundlegend zu ändern – ohne auch zu diversifizieren, wer ist die Entscheidungen hinter den Kulissen zu treffen“, heißt es in der Studie."

Weil irgendwo muss es ja herkommen, dass so derartig viele Versuche, divers in egal welcher Richtung zu sein, regelmäßig so plakativ und schlecht gemacht sind. Würden dort in den verantwortlichen Stühlen wirklich Menschen sitzen, welche von Herzen politisch links und liberal sind, ich bin überzeugt, diese ganzen Neuauflagen, Fortsetzungen und Neufilme wären weitaus besser und vor allem thematisch tiefer und somit ehrlicher als das, was wir meistens vorgesetzt bekommen.









						NAACP Calls Out Hollywood's Lack Of Diversity In Black CEOs And Executives In New Report
					

The NAACP calls out Hollywood's lack of Black representation in its executive ranks, issuing a report saying Black executives should have more influence.



					www.blackenterprise.com


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. März 2022)

So langsam habe ich ja das Gefühl das man die Gendersonderzeichen extra so gewählt hat, das sie nicht für Dateinamen/Verzeichnisse benutzbar sind. 😏


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. März 2022)

Vielen Dank, das ist ein interessanter Einwand.
Jedoch ist bei solchen Seiten auch Obacht geboten:








						Black Enterprise Magazine
					

LEFT-CENTER BIAS These media sources have a slight to moderate liberal bias.  They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				





ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Weil irgendwo muss es ja herkommen, dass so derartig viele Versuche, divers in egal welcher Richtung zu sein, regelmäßig so plakativ und schlecht gemacht sind.


Das kommt daher, das der politische Zeitgeist diesen so lautstark einfordert, das man auf entsprechende Autoren und Teams am Set setzt, ohne deren Qualifikationen näher zu prüfen.
Deswegen werden auch Drehbuchschreiber von weit weit Linksaußen eingesetzt, die erschreckend häufig von dem Franchise oder dem Genre soviel verstehen, wie ein Flacherdler von Mathematik.


ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Würden dort in den verantwortlichen Stühlen wirklich Menschen sitzen, welche von Herzen politisch links und liberal sind,


Kathleen Kennedy: "The Force is Female."
Gesagt, getan, siehe die Sequels.
Ich wette mit dir, da ist sie nicht die Einzige. 
Aber ironischer Weise sind die lautesten Protestler in Hollywood finanziell erfolgreiche Weiße.
Was schon irgendwie ungewollt komisch ist. 


ZgamerZ schrieb:


> ich bin überzeugt, diese ganzen Neuauflagen, Fortsetzungen und Neufilme wären weitaus besser


Vorsicht. 
Die politische Ausrichtung sollte oder kann nicht als Qualitätsmerkmal dienen.
Ein Faktor und Indikator ja, aber keine Garantie.
Gemeinhin würzt die Linke ihre Geschichten öfter mit etwas mehr Niveau, zumindest nach meiner subtilen Beobachtung nach.
Aber auch die können ziemlichen Bullen-Kot herstellen, ganz ohne infames Marionettenspiel von Rechts.^^


ZgamerZ schrieb:


> und vor allem thematisch tiefer und somit ehrlicher als das, was wir meistens vorgesetzt bekommen.


Gefühlt war das auch mal so, da stimme ich dir zu.
Es gab Zeiten, da konnten kontroverse Themen einen guten Film auf mehreren Ebenen unterhaltsam machen und zum Nachdenken anregen.
Es gab auch mal eine Zeit, da waren die Filme insgesamt qualitativ so gut gemacht, das man sich auch noch nach Monaten daran erinnern konnte.
Man hatte sich mehr getraut und die unliebsamen Themen wie Rassismus, Krieg und Gewalt mit künstlerischer Raffinesse in Szene gesetzt - gerade weil es wichtig war und nur ein schonungsloses Darstellen dem Zuschauer die Augen öffnete, ungeachtet der politischen Orientierung.
Heute jedoch...
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich "Red Notice" gesehen.
Fragt mich bloß nicht, worum es darin noch ging. Irgendwas mit Agenten, glaube ich... o0

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten der Trend in Sachen Qualität und moralischer Botschaft ganz klar geändert hat.
Wer wirklich genau dafür verantwortlich ist, ist schwer aus zumachen.
In erster Linie geht es dabei, wie wir ja unschwer feststellen konnten, um viel viel Geld und da mischt jede Seite gerne mit.
Wenn die Konservativen eine Möglichkeit wittern, Geld zu scheffeln, lässt man natürlich gerne die Puppen so tanzen, wie es der gemeine Regenbogenflaggen schwenkende Pöbel gerne möchte.
Aber auch die "so selbstlosen" blauen Eselreiter der Entrechteten, die uns während der Quarantäne aus ihren schicken Elfenbeintürmen ähm Villen ein Trostliedchen vor geträllert haben, möchten an der Traumfabrik mitverdienen.
Sozialismus predigen und Kapitalismus schlürfen, das muss sich nicht ausschließen... ;D


----------



## Worrel (21. März 2022)

Artikel:
"Hey, Film Fortsetzungen als Selbstzweck sind gar nicht mal so toll."

Kommentare:
"Maga-Mützen", "linke Identitätspolitik", "Sozialismus", "Kapitalismus" ...


----------



## devilsreject (21. März 2022)

Naja die gehen in Hollywood den einfachsten Weg und versauen mit der political Correctness dann auch noch Klassiker im Nachhinein nur weils heute nicht mehr en vogue ist. Filme wie Gladiator, Der Patriot oder Braveheart, Independance Day usw. gibts doch fast nicht mehr.

Auch Vikings, als Serie war für mich der Hammer, der neuste Ableger auf Netflix ist doch nur ne CashCow weil das Konzept Vikings aufgegangen ist. Da hätte ich mir persönlich lieber ne Staffel 2 von Die Barbaren gewünscht welche ich garnicht mal schlecht fand. Settings gäbe es darüber hinaus aber genug wenn man denselben Eifer an den Tag legen würde wie bei Vikings und halbwegs "authetisch" an die Sache geht.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. März 2022)

Kann man langsam mal bitte zum Thema des Artikels zurückkehren. DANKE


----------



## ZgamerZ (21. März 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich ja das Gefühl das man die Gendersonderzeichen extra so gewählt hat, das sie nicht für Dateinamen/Verzeichnisse benutzbar sind. 😏


Und wenn du in Discord versuchst korrekt mit Stern zu gendern, dann sieht das am Ende so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZgamerZ (21. März 2022)

Wir sind genau beim Thema, leider... Denn Fortsetzungen sind immer wie ihre Originale vom Zeitgeist abhängig, gerne vom Politischen, wie der Autor beim Original von Rocky beispielsweise sehr schön ausführt.

Durfte neulich eine Filmkritik zum neuen Texas Chainsaw Massacre lesen, wo sich sehr laut darüber beschwert wurde, dass dort nun keine Hippies mehr niedergemetzelt werden, sondern "woke" Social-Media People. Da wurde dann gemeckert, dass man den Film zeitgeistlich kaputtmodernisiert und nicht verstanden hätte, was diesen Streifen eigentlich ausmacht. Während ich dann woanders ein Lob gelesen habe, dass der Film total antimeinstream wäre, eben weil man die Hippies durch Socialmedia Clowns ausgetauscht hätte und dass dies ein deutliches Zeichen gegen das wäre, was Hollywood aktuell am laufenden Band produziert.

Und beim neuen Scream-Film kritisierten manche, dass nun meistens (angeblich, habe den Streifen noch nicht gesehen) weiße Männer den Löffel abgeben und das wäre doof, weil... So war das in den Originalen ja auch nicht! (Keine Ahnung, ich habe nie gezählt wie oft Männer und wie oft Frauen da umgebracht wurden).

Ich wünschte ja auch, dass es anders laufen würde, aber aktuell leben wir nun einmal in politisch sehr aufgeheizten Zeiten und auch, erst recht die Unterhaltungsindustrie ist davon betroffen. 

Es wird hier ja auch einmal sehr intensiv in der Kolumne erwähnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste neue Film kommt, in dem der aktuelle Konflikt auf diese platte Art aufgegriffen wird)

Also ja, Wokeness, gendern, Trump-Mützen und und und gehören aktuell leider immer mit hinein in all das. In den USA tobt gerade ein politischer Machtkampf, auch in der Gesellschaft, warum soll Hollywood davon verschont bleiben?

Hatte irgendwo weiter oben ein Video von ursdertyp mit reingepackt, der versucht auch ein bisschen zu erklären, wie manche Fortsetzungen zustande kommen. Siehe Ghostbusters von 2016.

Es sind viele kleine und größere Faktoren, die auch gerne mal nicht sofort etwas mit der Unterhaltungsindustrie zu tun haben, sich dort aber natürlich ebenfalls auswirken. Da kommen dann noch jene Punkte, die der Autor sehr gut herausgefiltert kritisiert und schon hat man eine weitere, verkorkste Fortsetzung. Es sei denn, die richtigen Leute sitzen an den richtigen Positionen und treffen die richtigen Entscheidungen, was aber leider eben nicht immer gegeben ist.


----------



## ZgamerZ (21. März 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das ist ein interessanter Einwand.
> Jedoch ist bei solchen Seiten auch Obacht geboten:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das weiß ich  Allerdings haben beim suchen viele Magazine und Seiten in genau dieses Horn geblasen und sich über ebendiese Probleme ebenfalls beschwert. Wenn auch die Prozentangaben etwas geschwankt haben.  mir ist klar, dass diese Seite eher dem linken Spektrum angehört, aber wie gesagt... Andere Seiten haben nicht viel weniger unzufrieden darüber berichtet, was Hollywood da macht. Man muss aber auch wissen, dass es in amerikanischen Medien sehr schwer ist, wirklich "politisch freie" Seiten zu finden. Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass viele Amerikaner die Tagesschau mit Untertitel und die Deutsche Welle gucken, weil sie überzeugt sind, dass wir Deutschen politisch neutral berichten können... Wozu die amerikanischen Medien nicht mehr in der Lage sind.




AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, das der politische Zeitgeist diesen so lautstark einfordert, das man auf entsprechende Autoren und Teams am Set setzt, ohne deren Qualifikationen näher zu prüfen.
> Deswegen werden auch Drehbuchschreiber von weit weit Linksaußen eingesetzt, die erschreckend häufig von dem Franchise oder dem Genre soviel verstehen, wie ein Flacherdler von Mathematik.





AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Vorsicht.
> Die politische Ausrichtung sollte oder kann nicht als Qualitätsmerkmal dienen.
> Ein Faktor und Indikator ja, aber keine Garantie.
> Gemeinhin würzt die Linke ihre Geschichten öfter mit etwas mehr Niveau, zumindest nach meiner subtilen Beobachtung nach.
> Aber auch die können ziemlichen Bullen-Kot herstellen, ganz ohne infames Marionettenspiel von Rechts.^^



Das stimmt natürlich, ich wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass politische Ausrichtung ein Qualitätsmerkmal an sich ist oder sein soll, aber wie man ja vor allem aktuell in diesen Zeiten merkt, ist man ja schon fast gezwungen, diesen Bestandteil als Baustück in vielen Filmen anzusehen. Insofern würde ich mir halt einfach wünschen, dass dann wenigstens Leute dort sitzen, welche in der Lage sind, diese dort gesetzten Statements mit dem Wunsch nach guter Unterhaltung qualitativ so gut wie möglich umzusetzen. Halt mit Herz und Seele und nicht mit dem Vorschlaghammer, nur damit es drin ist, weil die Marketingabteilung das vorgeschrieben hat.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Gefühlt war das auch mal so, da stimme ich dir zu.
> Es gab Zeiten, da konnten kontroverse Themen einen guten Film auf mehreren Ebenen unterhaltsam machen und zum Nachdenken anregen.
> Es gab auch mal eine Zeit, da waren die Filme insgesamt qualitativ so gut gemacht, das man sich auch noch nach Monaten daran erinnern konnte.
> Man hatte sich mehr getraut und die unliebsamen Themen wie Rassismus, Krieg und Gewalt mit künstlerischer Raffinesse in Szene gesetzt - gerade weil es wichtig war und nur ein schonungsloses Darstellen dem Zuschauer die Augen öffnete, ungeachtet der politischen Orientierung.
> ...



"Get Out!" würde mir da aktuell am ehesten einfallen, als positives Beispiel... Aber ja, diese tiefgreifenden Filme, die mit wirklicher Raffinesse oder Experimentierfreude arbeiten, die findet man im Mainstreamkino selten und aktuell sogar noch seltener. Nische bringt halt kein Geld bzw hohes Risiko, dass es floppt. Für sowas hängt man momentan am besten auf https://mubi.com/de/showing herum, würde ich mal sagen.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will ist, das sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten der Trend in Sachen Qualität und moralischer Botschaft ganz klar geändert hat.
> Wer wirklich genau dafür verantwortlich ist, ist schwer aus zumachen.
> In erster Linie geht es dabei, wie wir ja unschwer feststellen konnten, um viel viel Geld und da mischt jede Seite gerne mit.
> Wenn die Konservativen eine Möglichkeit wittern, Geld zu scheffeln, lässt man natürlich gerne die Puppen so tanzen, wie es der gemeine Regenbogenflaggen schwenkende Pöbel gerne möchte.
> ...



Wo das Geld liegt, da werden sie ihre Klauen danach ausstrecken, was uns lieb ist, das wissen jene, ist uns auch teuer und wert, dafür zu zahlen - Denn Nostalgie, Sympathie für Figuren und die Welten in denen sie leben, benutzen sie wie der Anglerfisch in der Tiefsee, um uns zu locken - Denn Sie wissen nur zu gut, dass wir vieles damit verbinden, Jugend, Liebe, frühe Kindheit, einfach Erinnerungen, Unser Selbst - Für sie alles Dinge, ausquetschbar wie reife Früchte und nachwachsender Rohstoff, der nur darauf wartet, dass sie sich daran bedienen.

Nicht immer, aber leider doch allzuoft.


----------



## ssj3rd (21. März 2022)

Nostalgie und Retro sind für mich inzwischen echte Hass Wörter


----------



## inano (22. März 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Wir sind genau beim Thema, leider... Denn Fortsetzungen sind immer wie ihre Originale vom Zeitgeist abhängig, gerne vom Politischen, wie der Autor beim Original von Rocky beispielsweise sehr schön ausführt.
> [...]


Nein, eigentlich seid ihr gar nicht beim Thema, denn das Thema ist, dass Hollywoods Nostalgie-Fetisch nervt.

Das Gender- und Diversitätsthema wird nur von "konservativen" - wie so oft - gekapert um entsprechend dagegen zu wettern und um dann die antiquierten Ansichten entsprechend kundzugeben.

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Eigentlich sind es eben jene die das Thema immer so in den Vordergrund rücken und es zur Agenda machen, was an Ironie nicht zu überbieten ist, da es ja prinzipiell bekämpft werden soll (bestes Beispiel: Ich finde ja Diversität total toll ABER!!!!) aber es dennoch pathologisch und notorisch immer wieder thematisiert wird.
Das witzige ist ja, dass, je konservativer ein Mensch eingestellt ist, desto eher lehnt man Gendern und die Diversität ab, was natürlich auch tief blicken lässt.









						Weiter Vorbehalte gegen gendergerechte Sprache
					

infratest dimap mit Sitz in Berlin ist ein auf politische Meinungs- und Wahlforschung spezialisiertes Umfrageinstitut.



					www.infratest-dimap.de
				




Und ja, manches finde ich auch übertrieben und albern aber es ist hier dennoch nicht das Thema.


----------



## masto-don (22. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich seid ihr gar nicht beim Thema, denn das Thema ist, dass Hollywoods Nostalgie-Fetisch nervt.
> 
> Das Gender- und Diversitätsthema wird nur von "konservativen" - wie so oft - gekapert um entsprechend dagegen zu wettern und um dann die antiquierten Ansichten entsprechend kundzugeben.
> 
> ...



das problem ist nur, dass die aktuelle umsetzung von gender und diversität in filmen antiquiert ist und manch einer spricht sogar vom bedrohten aussterben des berufes schauspieler.
übrigens bin ich zum großteil konservativ und empfinde, wie jeder normale mensch, die gendersprache als unnötig und überflüssig und ich liebe ABER sätze.


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2022)

masto-don schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich zum großteil konservativ und empfinde, wie jeder normale mensch, ...


Zu denken, daß die meisten anderen ebenso denken wie man selber, ist ein typischer Denkfehler.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. März 2022)

masto-don schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich zum großteil konservativ und empfinde, wie jeder normale mensch, die gendersprache als unnötig und überflüssig und ich liebe ABER sätze.


Da liegt aber gerade das Problem: Auch die "unnormalen" Menschen (letztendlich ist nur der Durchschnitt "normal" und nahezu jeder unterscheidet sich in irgend einer Form leicht vom Durchschnittsmenschen) gehören zur Gesellschaft und verdienen, dass man sie ernst nimmt und so akzeptiert, wie sie sind. 

Gendersprache hat für mich aktuell vor allem ein großes Problem: Es gibt keine vernünftige Übersetzung für's Singular They im Deutschen. Alle Versuche, die ich bisher gehört habe, klingen irgendwie falsch, weil es das eben vorher nicht gab und nie Teil der Sprache war.

Wie man das Problem lösen kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wie man das Problem lösen kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


Mit linguistisch geschlechtslosen Bezeichnungen wie Freund / Freunde, Pilot / Piloten oder Arzt / Ärzte.


----------



## inano (23. März 2022)

masto-don schrieb:


> das problem ist nur, dass die aktuelle umsetzung von gender und diversität in filmen antiquiert ist und manch einer spricht sogar vom bedrohten aussterben des berufes schauspieler.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Wie soll beim Gendern und bei der Divsersität der Beruf des Schauspielers aussterben?
Und was ist daran antiquiert?

Im Prinzip eröffnet man auf dem Weg sogar noch mehr Menschen Tür und Tor in diesen Beruf einzusteigen und auch durch diese Vielfalt gibt es mehr Spielraum für andere Geschichten und Interpretationen. Es muss sich halt nur mal jemand rantrauen. Netflix beweist es ja immer wieder, dass das Thema nicht als Störenfried gesehen werden muss, wenn man es elegant einbettet.

Um das auch auf das Ursprungsthema umzumünzen: Wenn man einem nostalgiebehafteten Film ein Pre- oder Sequel verpasst, dann erlaubt es doch die künstlerische Freiheit Diversität einzusetzen um entsprechend neue Charaktere einzuführen und zu etablieren. Das eröffnet nun mal wieder mehr Handlungs- und Erzählspielraum.

Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass die Diversität das Problem ist, dass dann solche Filme floppen, sondern die Handhabung (siehe Ghostbusters 2016). Zusätzlich tragen dann die Gegner*innen ihre nostalgisch verdreckte Brille, die dann den Blickwinkel einschränkt und keine anderen Sichtweisen zulässt. Das ist in einer anderen Art und Weise das Scheuklappenprinzip.

Anderes Beispiel in dem Kontext ist und bleibt ja immer noch Batman oder Spider-Man. Wie oft wurde gebrüllt "der kann nichts" oder "Was dieser (beliebiges abfälliges Wort einfügen, das sich evt. auch auf frühere Filme bezieht) aus (jeweiligen Film einfügen)? Das wird doch nie etwas!"  oder "xyz ist und bleibt der beste!" und dann ist, wenn das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde, die Stimme ganz schnell verstummt.



masto-don schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich zum großteil konservativ und empfinde, wie jeder normale mensch, die gendersprache als unnötig und überflüssig und ich liebe ABER sätze.


Dich wird es dann aber sicherlich beruhigen wenn ich dir sage, dass gendern immer noch auf freiwilliger Basis abläuft, auch wenn manche Leute notorisch etwas anders vermitteln wollen.
Die Ironie daran liegt aber auch meist - zumindest wenn ich mich darüber unterhalte oder diskutiere -, dass von den Gegner*innen immer gerne die Phrase genutzt wird "Leben und leben lassen". Freiwilligkeit bedeutet, dass ich gendern darf wie ich möchte und wenn man dann dagegen wettert, dann widerspricht man sich selbst, wenn man andere nicht das machen lässt was eben jene Person möchte, sondern versucht mal wieder die eigene Agenda aufzudrücken und den Diskurs in eine krude Bahn zu lenken, damit man dann seinem puren Egoismus zu huldigen und man sich selbst den Bauch streichelt, weil man sich als Rächer der Geknechteten stiliseren kann (Stichwort: Meinungsdiktatur, obwohl Freiwilligkeit schon aus dem Wort heraus keine Diktatur sein kann).

Wie hat meine damalige Deutschlehrerin noch so schön gesagt: "Die Sprache ist wie ein Fluss der sich den Gegebenheiten anpasst". Dieser Satz bleibt mir auf ewig in Erinnerung. Ansonsten würden wir z.B. immer noch beim Pluralis Majestatis bleiben oder die Fraktur-Schrift als gänige Schriftart nutzen.

Selbst die jüngste Vergangenheit zeigt doch, dass es immer Leute gibt die dagegen wettern. Ich erinnere mich auch noch zu gut an die Rechtschreibreform, als man dass und daß verändert hat. Mittlerweile ist es Normalität.
Nur das Internet potenziert diese Empörungsblase und dann wird das Thema mehr als gerne extrem aufgebauscht und zu einem Problem entwickelt. Da ist die Anti-Fraktion ganz ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Cortex79 (23. März 2022)

Das Problem hinsichtlich der Gender-, Woke- und Political Correctness Bewegung in den Medien ist aber, dass hier eine neue Dynamik stattfindet, die eben nichts mit einem soziopsychologischen Setting und Bedürfnis zu tun hat! Hier formieren sich Minderheiten hauptsächlich über Social Media und torpedieren Formate, die bisweilen seit Jahrzehnten in einem bestimmten kulturellen Setting bestehen. Es gibt valide Zahlen aus wiss. Erhebungen, dass Gendersprache immer wieder mehrheitlich abgelehnt wird! Auch bilden bestimmte Personengruppen eben auch nur einen Anteil von 3, 5 oder 7 Prozent der Bevölkerung, und nicht 25 oder 50 Prozent. Sprich, die aktuellen Leitbilder unterliegen einem konsequenten "False Balancing" - anders ausgedrückt, eine kleine Minderheit schreit sehr laut. Und selbst wenn das alles toleriert, geht es ja nicht darum neue Geschichten zu erzählen, die ja durchaus verfügbar und erzählenswert wären - und was prinzipiell der richtige Weg wäre, neue Rollenbilder oder Sensibilisierungen für Vielfältigkeit zu etablieren - nein, man stülpt sie fest verankerten soziokulturellen Rollen einfach über, und meint dann friss oder stirb! Ich entscheide mich dann für letzteres und schaue dir Franchises nicht mehr. Im Grunde hat man bspw. so auch die erfolgreichsten Sci-Fi Franchises der letzten Jahrzehnte mit treuer, belastbarer Fanbase zugrunde gerichtet.


----------



## pineappletastic (23. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Wie soll beim Gendern und bei der Divsersität der Beruf des Schauspielers aussterben?
> Und was ist daran antiquiert?


Diversität aus Hollywood ist alles nur nicht fortschrittlich. Es ist oftmals plakativ umgesetzt. Man denkt, man bedient verschiedene soziale Gruppen, dabei ist es einfach nur aufgesetzt. Die Studios haben kein ehrliches Interesse daran Diversität gut umzusetzen, insbesondere bei Blockbuster Filmen. Sie scheuen sich lediglich vor dem nächsten Shitstorm. 

Wenn irgendwelche dummen sexistischen Männer Frauen aus Blockbuster Filmen rausschneiden, ist es sicherlich kein Zufall, wenn Filme wie Endgame oder Star Wars trotzdem im Kern funktionieren. Der Grund liegt auch im asiatischen Markt, eine wichtige Geldquelle. Die Ansichten dort sind ja bekannt. Wenn ein Star Wars IX ganz plakativ zeigt, wie sich zwei Frauen küssen, dieselbe Szene aber in asiatischen Kinos nicht vorkommt, warum hat man sie überhaupt gedreht? Man tut so als ob man hier etwas zelebriere, aber eigentlich ist der Moment austauschbar und komplett irrelevant. 

Wenn man sich zuletzt die Diskussionen aus Hollywood anschaut, wieso überhaupt cis-Schauspieler trans-Schauspieler spielen, warum Heteromänner Schwule spielen, warum Menschen ohne Behinderung in Filmen Menschen mit Behinderung spielen, dann ist der Grundgedanke irgendeiner lauten Minderheit auf social media absolut antiquiert. Das Argument ist doch, dass man durch diese Rollenangebote Minderheiten ihrer Chancen beraubt, dass es beleidigend und herabsetzend für eine lgbtq community ist, wenn ein cis-Mensch einen trans-Menschen spielt. 

Die Forderung ist daher, homosexuelle und bisexuelle Schauspieler dürfen nur noch homosexuelle oder bisexuelle Charaktere spielen, trans Figuren dürfen nur trans-Menschen spielen etc. Damit sind wir wieder in der Ära des Quotenschwarzen. War schon damals absoluter Mist. Heute applaudiert man Aktivisten zu, die noch nicht einmal für die ganze Gemeinschaft sprechen, wenn sie solche Forderungen stellen. 

Das Ergebnis ist doch, ich beschränke deine schauspielerischen Künste auf deine Sexualität oder dein Geschlecht oder deine Behinderung. Warum man nicht zum Beispiel fordert, dass jeder jeden spielen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht. Es gibt im Zuge der Technik genug Möglichkeiten einem Schauspieler mit Behinderung auch Rollen spielen zu lassen, in denen die Figur nicht behindert ist. In how I met your mother konnte man eindrucksvoll sehen, dass ein homosexueller Schauspieler eindrucksvoll den Frauenaufreißer geben kann.

Die Ironie der letzten Jahre ist doch, dass Teile der Gesellschaft sich als fortschrittlich darstellen, aber nicht sehen wie stockkonservativ ihr Denken doch ist.


----------



## inano (23. März 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Es gibt valide Zahlen aus wiss. Erhebungen, dass Gendersprache immer wieder mehrheitlich abgelehnt wird! Auch bilden bestimmte Personengruppen eben auch nur einen Anteil von 3, 5 oder 7 Prozent der Bevölkerung, und nicht 25 oder 50 Prozent. [...]


Das ist ja schön und gut aber was ist mit den wissenschaftlichen Studien darüber, dass sich verändernde Sprache erstmal mit negativen Emotionen auflädt und je öfter wir es nutzen, es den Menschen immer leichter fällt, da sich neuronale Verknüpfungen leichter bilden?

Und was ist mit unserem Grundgesetz der Gleichstellung? Das generische Maskulin erstellt nach Studien erwiesenermaßen eine Verknüpfung zu Männern hin und dementsprechen ist auch die Berufswahl. Somit stellt dadurch in der Denkweise gar nichts gleich.

Andere Studien zeigen auch, dass neutrale Sprache die Denkweise der Geschlechterrollen offener betrachtet wird.



			https://www.fh-muenster.de/gleichstellung/downloads/Generisches_Maskulinum_Stahlberg.pdf
		









						Streit ums Gendern - Was sich aus früheren Sprachdebatten lernen lässt
					

Zwei Drittel der Deutschen lehnen eine gendergerechte Sprache ab. „Zuhörende“ statt „Zuhörer“? „Wähler*innen“? Lieber nicht! So hitzig die Diskussion auch geführt wird, neu sind solche Debatten nicht. Ob und wie sich Neuerungen am Ende durchsetzen, ist eine langwierige Abstimmung mit den Mündern.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				











						Was Gendern bringt – und was nicht
					

Ob und wie wir gendern sollen, wird von vielen ziemlich emotional diskutiert. Wissenschaftliche Fakten gehen dabei oft unter. Ein Versuch, das zu ändern.




					www.quarks.de
				











						Does the Use of Gender-Fair Language Influence the Comprehensibility 					of Texts?
					





					econtent.hogrefe.com
				





			https://wiki.kif.rocks/w/images/0/08/Braun-et-al.pdf
		









						(PDF) Yes I Can! Effects of Gender Fair Job Descriptions on Children's Perceptions of Job Status, Job Difficulty, and Vocational Self-Efficacy
					

PDF | Many countries face the problem of skill shortage in traditionally male occupations. Individuals'development of vocational interests and... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net
				




Also bisher gibt es mehr Pro-Studien. Wobei man bei deiner "Studie" von Umfragen spricht, also einem Bauchgefühl und keine wissenschaftliche Dissertation.


pineappletastic schrieb:


> Diversität aus Hollywood ist alles nur nicht fortschrittlich. Es ist oftmals plakativ umgesetzt. Man denkt, man bedient verschiedene soziale Gruppen, dabei ist es einfach nur aufgesetzt. Die Studios haben kein ehrliches Interesse daran Diversität gut umzusetzen, insbesondere bei Blockbuster Filmen. Sie scheuen sich lediglich vor dem nächsten Shitstorm.
> 
> Wenn irgendwelche dummen sexistischen Männer Frauen aus Blockbuster Filmen rausschneiden, ist es sicherlich kein Zufall, wenn Filme wie Endgame oder Star Wars trotzdem im Kern funktionieren. Der Grund liegt auch im asiatischen Markt, eine wichtige Geldquelle. Die Ansichten dort sind ja bekannt. Wenn ein Star Wars IX ganz plakativ zeigt, wie sich zwei Frauen küssen, dieselbe Szene aber in asiatischen Kinos nicht vorkommt, warum hat man sie überhaupt gedreht? Man tut so als ob man hier etwas zelebriere, aber eigentlich ist der Moment austauschbar und komplett irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Hast du Beispiele an denen das mit der Diversität aufgesetzt wirkt?

Dennoch ist das keine Antwort auf meine Frage was daran antiquiert ist und was und wie daran der Berufszweig der Schauspielerei zu Grunde geht. Der Text ist mehr eine Ablenkung von der eigentlich einfachen Frage, sorry.

Alles andere ist halt dem lokalen Zeitgeist geschuldet. Ist das gut? Ich denke nicht, denn man nimmt somit auch die Kritik bzw. das politische Statement aus dem Kunstwerk heraus.

Aber du redest halt primär von Disney und Disney als das nonplusultra anzusehen halte ich auch für falsch.
Ansonsten müsstest du einzelne homophobe und misogyne Länder/Staaten als den absoluten Richtwert ansehen. Dass dem nicht so ist sollte uns beiden klar sein, hoffe ich mal.

Dein Kommentar mit dem, dass heteromänner homosexuelle spielen ist auch nur so ein Placebo-Argument, immerhin gab es das auch früher schon. Bestes Beispiel ist der heterosexuelle Tom Hanks in "Philadelphia" als er einen Aidskranken spielt für dessen Darbietung er auch einen Oscar bekommen hat.
Wir können aber auch gerne den Umkehrschluss nehmen, dass es dann vollkommen egal ist, wenn jemand homosexuelles einen heterosexuellen spielt. Nehmen wir einfach mal die beliebte Serie  "The Big Bang Theory" ("How I met your mother" wurde von dir ja schon genannt) der Schauspieler von Sheldon Cooper, also Jim Parsons, ist homosexuell.
Da sind die Normen wohl so geklärt, dass man sich darüber nicht aufregt, dass ein homosexueller einen heterosexuellen spielt, weil er halt heterosexuell ist und das die Norm sein soll. Das nennt man Doppelmoral und abgesehen davon widersprichst du dir dann in deinem Kommentar selber, wenn du behauptest, dass die Forderung laut wird, dass nur bestimmte Gruppierungen entsprechende Rollen spielen dürfen. Ist aber geschenkt!
Das was du hier kritisierst ist sogar dem Zuschauer geschuldet, denn der Großteil möchte keine Menschen mit Behinderung sehen und wenn dann doch als Drama, weil das ja viel besser passt, denn Menschen mit Behinderung dürfen nicht glücklich und zufrieden sein. Das passt ja nicht ins Weltbild.

Es ist doch aber auch gut, wenn die Geschichten auch ohne Diversität funktioneren. Dann sollte es doch eigentlich keinen stören, dass sie mit eingebaut wurden, weil es für den Plot nicht sonderlich relevant ist. Das ist nur eine Aufregung um der Aufregung willen, da typische Wutbürger*innen immer etwas brauchen worüber man sich echauffieren kann.

Deinen letzten Satz kann ich tatsächlich so unterschreiben. Diejenigen die die ganze Zeit über gendern und Diversität meckern halten sich wirklich für unglaublich fortschrittlich zeigen aber mit gewissen Aussagen tatsächlich, dass sie sich überhaupt nicht weiterentwickelt haben und es auch nicht wollen, denn immerhin "war ja früher alles besser!".

Wie man aber wieder sieht wird diese Diskussion, die komplett am Thema vorbei geht, mal wieder vom wütenden Mob gekapert. Qed sag ich nur dazu, qed, womit sich meine Anfangsaussage bestätigt und sich der Kreis wieder schließt.


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2022)

Ich bin da zwiegespalten. Ständig altes neu aufwärmen nervt sicher. Aber bei manchen Storys würde ich mir eine Fortsetzung wünschen oder bei manchen Projekten ein Reboot/Remake, weil man heute mit den technischen Mitteln diverse Dinge deutlich besser lösen könnte und damit diverse Filme auf neue Stufen heben könnte (wenn Darsteller und Story stimmen was natürlich das Grundgerüst ist).


----------



## Nevrion (23. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Dich wird es dann aber sicherlich beruhigen wenn ich dir sage, dass gendern immer noch auf freiwilliger Basis abläuft, auch wenn manche Leute notorisch etwas anders vermitteln wollen.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Spätestens dadurch, dass wir an Universitäten schon dokumentierte Fälle hatten, wo ein gegenderter Text positiver bewertet wurde als ein nicht gegenderter, ist die Freiwilligkeit eigentlich nur eine Fassade. Man zwingt zwar niemanden so zu reden, belohnt jedoch diejenigen, die es tun. Das kennen wir natürlich zu Genüge aus dem Sozialpunktesystem der VR China.
Zwang ist das also zwar nicht, aber das allgegenwärtige Ermuntern dazu kommt schon einer Indoktrination nahe. Gerade unsere Kinder werden nicht den Weitblick haben die Hintergründe richtig und vollständig einzuschätzen und gendern dann halt, wenn alle anderen in der Klasse es auch tun.


inano schrieb:


> Die Ironie daran liegt aber auch meist - zumindest wenn ich mich darüber unterhalte oder diskutiere -, dass von den Gegner*innen immer gerne die Phrase genutzt wird "Leben und leben lassen". Freiwilligkeit bedeutet, dass ich gendern darf wie ich möchte und wenn man dann dagegen wettert, dann widerspricht man sich selbst, wenn man andere nicht das machen lässt was eben jene Person möchte, sondern versucht mal wieder die eigene Agenda aufzudrücken und den Diskurs in eine krude Bahn zu lenken, damit man dann seinem puren Egoismus zu huldigen und man sich selbst den Bauch streichelt, weil man sich als Rächer der Geknechteten stiliseren kann (Stichwort: Meinungsdiktatur, obwohl Freiwilligkeit schon aus dem Wort heraus keine Diktatur sein kann).


Was denke ich häufig zu Problemen führt, ist dass eine Person, die gendert, seinem Gegenüber (*in?) ja stets ein gewisses Maß an Respektlosigkeit entgegen bringt, wenn dieser nicht gendert. Das hat ungefähr den Effekt wie wenn ich als Jugendlicher andere, mir fremde Menschen ständig mit "Alda" oder "Digga" anspreche. Dazu haftet dem Ganzen noch der Ruf an, eine politische Agenda zu verfolgen, die viele Mitläufer gar nicht wahr nehmen, weil sie denken irgend einer Frau ist geholfen, wenn sie sagen dass sie zum "Arzt*in" gehen, selbst wenn das Geschlecht des Arztes im eigentlichen Satz und Kontext völlig unerheblich ist.


inano schrieb:


> Selbst die jüngste Vergangenheit zeigt doch, dass es immer Leute gibt die dagegen wettern. Ich erinnere mich auch noch zu gut an die Rechtschreibreform, als man dass und daß verändert hat. Mittlerweile ist es Normalität.
> Nur das Internet potenziert diese Empörungsblase und dann wird das Thema mehr als gerne extrem aufgebauscht und zu einem Problem entwickelt. Da ist die Anti-Fraktion ganz ganz vorne mit dabei.


Die Rechtschreibreform wurde von dafür zuständigen Leuten (Staat, gewählte Volksvertreter) und Sprachwissenschaftlern auf Basis von wissenschaftlich erhobenen Daten eingeführt. Gendern hat aber einen anderen Ursprung. Es entstammt einer politischen Ideologie, die Menschen glauben machen will, Frauen wären vom Patriarchat unterdrückt oder wären in der deutschen Sprache nicht gleichwertig representiert. Man könnte auch annehmen, es stammt von Menschen, die ein Problem mit dem generischen Maskulin haben und dessen Funktionsweise nicht vollends verstanden haben.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (23. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut aber was ist mit den wissenschaftlichen Studien darüber, dass sich verändernde Sprache erstmal mit negativen Emotionen auflädt und je öfter wir es nutzen, es den Menschen immer leichter fällt, da sich neuronale Verknüpfungen leichter bilden?
> 
> Und was ist mit unserem Grundgesetz der Gleichstellung? Das generische Maskulin erstellt nach Studien erwiesenermaßen eine Verknüpfung zu Männern hin und dementsprechen ist auch die Berufswahl. Somit stellt dadurch in der Denkweise gar nichts gleich.
> 
> ...


Ach ja, als hätten wir keine anderen „Problemchen“.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2022)

Kann mal wer aus den Gender Posting*Innen Posting*Aussen machen, und die damit aus dem Thread schmeissen? Danke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pineappletastic (24. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Dennoch ist das keine Antwort auf meine Frage was daran antiquiert ist und was und wie daran der Berufszweig der Schauspielerei zu Grunde geht. Der Text ist mehr eine Ablenkung von der eigentlich einfachen Frage, sorry.
> 
> Alles andere ist halt dem lokalen Zeitgeist geschuldet. Ist das gut? Ich denke nicht, denn man nimmt somit auch die Kritik bzw. das politische Statement aus dem Kunstwerk heraus.
> 
> ...


Wenn man beschließen würde, dass transexuelle Figuren nur noch von transsexuellen Leuten bzw Figuren mit Behinderung nur noch von Leuten mit Behinderung gespielt werden, dann ist das doch null fortschrittlich. Ich reduziere doch dann einen Schauspieler bzw die Kunst selbst aufs Geschlecht, auf die Sexualität bzw die Behinderung. Ich wüsste nicht, was man damit gewinnen soll, wenn man Schauspieler im Ausüben ihrer Rollen beschränkt. Dann sind wir wieder in der Ära des Quotenschwarzen. Bei aller Liebe aber das ist doch kein Fortschritt. Ein Fortschritt wäre es ,wenn man insbesondere beim Medium Film keine Grenzen aufmalt, sondern jeden einfach spielen lässt worauf er oder sie Bock hat. 

Natürlich nehme ich da primär das Mainstream Kino ins Visier. Wen auch sonst? Es ist vollkommen irrelevant was im Arthouse Bereich passiert. Da hat man sich eh immer abgrenzen können von dem ganzen Disney und Co Murks. Aufgrund der Reichweite muss man doch die großen Studios in die Mangel nehmen. Entweder der Film nimmt Diversität ernst oder aber er tut es nicht und konstruiert sich was zusammen weils die Marketing Abteilung vorgibt. 

Wenn ich aber eh vorhabe den Film auch in China und Saudi Arabien laufen zu lassen und weiß, dass bestimmte Messages da zensiert werden und ich daher den Film so konstruiere, dass er auch in diesen Märkten funktioniert, dann sollte man das ganz sein lassen. Darum nervts doch, wenn gerade Disney sich öffentlich einen abkeult und nach außen hin demonstriert "guckt mal was für starke Frauen wir in unseren Filmen haben" aber dieselben Filme ohne diese Frauenfiguren trotzdem funktionieren. 

Vielleicht liegt da ein Missverständnis vor, in der Art und Weise wie ich das formuliert habe. Aber es gab zum Beispiel bei der Neuverfilmung von "ziemlich beste Freunde" und Danish Girl die Kritik, dass der eine Schauspieler ja nicht querschnittsgelähmt ist und einem Schauspieler mit Behinderung die Rolle wegnimmt. Dasselbe Spiel beim anderen Film. Ein Cis Mann spielt eine trans Frau. Seitdem gibt es immer wieder Debatten und Forderungen, dass solche Rollen nur von denen ausgefüllt werden soll, die sich damit auch identifizieren. Aber wenn ich einer trans Frau nur die Möglichkeit gebe trans Figuren zu spielen usw, ist das doch maximal eingrenzend. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich mir widersprochen haben soll. Meine Haltung ist simpel, jeder soll spielen worauf er Lust hast. Weniger in Kategorien denken. 

Ich halte den Punkt, dass Zuschauer keine Menschen mit Behinderungen sehen wollen, für unbegründet. Peter Dinklage zeigt seit Jahren, dass zum Beispiel Kleinwuchs kein Ausschlusskriterium sein muss, um Karriere zu machen. Der Mann galt schon vor GoT als sauguter Schauspieler. Aber auch da sehe ich noch massig Ausbaupotential. Die Studios müssen halt einfach mal machen. Gerade im Mainstream Bereich ist da noch Luft nach oben. Die Zuschauer haben Bock auf gut inszenierte Filme, gute Schauspieler und gute Storys. Nur findest du sowas nur noch im Serien-Bereich bzw Arthouse Bereich. Also ich bezweifel stark, dass ein Film floppen wird, weil ein Mensch mit Behinderung die Hauptrolle spielt.

Naja man kann meinen letzten Satz natürlich auch so auslegen wie du es machst. Das ist vollkommen legitim. Ich habs tatsächlich auf beide Spektren bezogen. Die, die anti sind, und die, die nur fordern und nicht mal für andere sprechen. Lgbtq oder BLM sind halt so ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie in Nachrichtenportalen immer so getan wird, als ob das eine homogene Masse ist. Die Wahrheit ist, es ist einfach nur der Oberbegriff für sauviele Splittergruppen mit jeweils eigener Agenda. Es gibt genug Aktivisten, die weltfremde Ansichten haben. Leider sind das meistens sogar die, die auf Twitter oder Reddit am lautesten sind. Und natürlich gibts massig Leute mit zerbrechlich kleinem Ego, die rumweinen wenn zwei Frauen sich küssen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Gesprächskultur auf social media eh schon ziemlich läppsch ist. Bist du gegen was, bist du mal ein Nazi, mal ein Neocon, mal ein Rassist oder Putinversteher. Bist du für was, bist du social justice warrior, snowflake und weiß nicht was alles. So die gesunde Mitte gibts ja nicht wie mir scheint.


----------



## inano (24. März 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Spätestens dadurch, dass wir an Universitäten schon dokumentierte Fälle hatten, wo ein gegenderter Text positiver bewertet wurde als ein nicht gegenderter, ist die Freiwilligkeit eigentlich nur eine Fassade. Man zwingt zwar niemanden so zu reden, belohnt jedoch diejenigen, die es tun. Das kennen wir natürlich zu Genüge aus dem Sozialpunktesystem der VR China.
> Zwang ist das also zwar nicht, aber das allgegenwärtige Ermuntern dazu kommt schon einer Indoktrination nahe. Gerade unsere Kinder werden nicht den Weitblick haben die Hintergründe richtig und vollständig einzuschätzen und gendern dann halt, wenn alle anderen in der Klasse es auch tun.


Ja, einen Fall und abgesehen davon ist das rechtlich valide. Lustigerweise scheint es aber auch niemanden zu interessieren, wenn eine Lehrkraft jemanden anhand des Aussehens abwertet aber beim Gendern wird ein Fass aufgemacht. Da sieht man wo die Prioritäten liegen.
"Im Sinne der Lehrfreiheit steht es Lehrenden grundsätzlich frei, die Verwendung geschlechtergerechter Sprache als ein Kriterium bei der Bewertung von Prüfungsleistungen heranzuziehen."








						Punktabzug bei Klausuren, wenn nicht gegendert wird
					

Punktabzug bei Prüfungen, in denen nicht gegendert wird? Ein Rechtsanwalt erklärt, unter welchen Umständen das rechtmäßig ist.




					www.deutschlandfunknova.de
				




Billig wird deine Aussage dann, wenn du es mit einer Diktatur gleichsetzt obwohl gendern freiwillig ist...


Nevrion schrieb:


> Was denke ich häufig zu Problemen führt, ist dass eine Person, die gendert, seinem Gegenüber (*in?) ja stets ein gewisses Maß an Respektlosigkeit entgegen bringt, wenn dieser nicht gendert. Das hat ungefähr den Effekt wie wenn ich als Jugendlicher andere, mir fremde Menschen ständig mit "Alda" oder "Digga" anspreche. Dazu haftet dem Ganzen noch der Ruf an, eine politische Agenda zu verfolgen, die viele Mitläufer gar nicht wahr nehmen, weil sie denken irgend einer Frau ist geholfen, wenn sie sagen dass sie zum "Arzt*in" gehen, selbst wenn das Geschlecht des Arztes im eigentlichen Satz und Kontext völlig unerheblich ist.
> generischen Maskulin haben und dessen Funktionsweise nicht vollends verstanden haben.


Genauso wie die Gegner*innen Menschen die Gendern Respektlosigkeit gegenüber treten, wie man auch hier von Anfang an gesehen hat?
Ich bitte dich hier keine Opfer-Täter-Umkehr zu machen, vorallem wenn man dann noch mit den Kampfphrasen der politischen Ideologie aufwartet. Da gibt es diverse Gruppierungen die diesen Sprachgebrauch bewusst nutzen und zu denen möchte ich dich nun wirklich nicht zählen.

Warum Sprache aber auch ein Machtinstrument ist kannst du in meinen Quellen weiter oben nachgucken.


pineappletastic schrieb:


> Wenn man beschließen würde, dass transexuelle Figuren nur noch von transsexuellen Leuten bzw Figuren mit Behinderung nur noch von Leuten mit Behinderung gespielt werden, dann ist das doch null fortschrittlich. Ich reduziere doch dann einen Schauspieler bzw die Kunst selbst aufs Geschlecht, auf die Sexualität bzw die Behinderung. Ich wüsste nicht, was man damit gewinnen soll, wenn man Schauspieler im Ausüben ihrer Rollen beschränkt. Dann sind wir wieder in der Ära des Quotenschwarzen. Bei aller Liebe aber das ist doch kein Fortschritt. Ein Fortschritt wäre es ,wenn man insbesondere beim Medium Film keine Grenzen aufmalt, sondern jeden einfach spielen lässt worauf er oder sie Bock hat.


OK jetzt verstehe ich dich wirklich nicht mehr. Die verschiedenen Leute spielen doch auch verschiedene Charaktere mit unterschiedlicher Vita. Das ist ja das perfide daran. Es wird sich beschwert, dass Leute halt Rollen bekommen, die nach deren Vorstellung nicht passen, auch wenn sie ihre Sache gut machen.



pineappletastic schrieb:


> Natürlich nehme ich da primär das Mainstream Kino ins Visier. Wen auch sonst? Es ist vollkommen irrelevant was im Arthouse Bereich passiert. Da hat man sich eh immer abgrenzen können von dem ganzen Disney und Co Murks. Aufgrund der Reichweite muss man doch die großen Studios in die Mangel nehmen. Entweder der Film nimmt Diversität ernst oder aber er tut es nicht und konstruiert sich was zusammen weils die Marketing Abteilung vorgibt.


Doch, du versteifst dich aber auf Disney und nimmst das als den ultimativen Richtpunkt was halt falsch ist und darauf hab ich dich hingewiesen.
Aber selbst wenn es im Blockbuster-Kino gut umgesetzt wird, würden sich so einige Leute beschweren. Sie aktuell "The Batman" mit Jeffrey Wright, dass Gordon kein Schwarzer sein darf, obwohl es für die Rolle selbst egal sein sollte.


pineappletastic schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber eh vorhabe den Film auch in China und Saudi Arabien laufen zu lassen und weiß, dass bestimmte Messages da zensiert werden und ich daher den Film so konstruiere, dass er auch in diesen Märkten funktioniert, dann sollte man das ganz sein lassen. Darum nervts doch, wenn gerade Disney sich öffentlich einen abkeult und nach außen hin demonstriert "guckt mal was für starke Frauen wir in unseren Filmen haben" aber dieselben Filme ohne diese Frauenfiguren trotzdem funktionieren.


Warum sollte man? Wenn es in anderen Ländern funktioniert und es nur eine lautstarke Minderheit gibt, die meint die absolute Stimme zu haben, wirklich als störend empfindt oder eine Empörung krampfhaft konstruiert, dann ist es schlichtweg irrelevant.
Es ist aber echt schön zu lesen wie du Zensur gutheißt, nur um deine Agenda mehr Gewicht zu verleihen.


pineappletastic schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt da ein Missverständnis vor, in der Art und Weise wie ich das formuliert habe. Aber es gab zum Beispiel bei der Neuverfilmung von "ziemlich beste Freunde" und Danish Girl die Kritik, dass der eine Schauspieler ja nicht querschnittsgelähmt ist und einem Schauspieler mit Behinderung die Rolle wegnimmt. Dasselbe Spiel beim anderen Film. Ein Cis Mann spielt eine trans Frau. Seitdem gibt es immer wieder Debatten und Forderungen, dass solche Rollen nur von denen ausgefüllt werden soll, die sich damit auch identifizieren. Aber wenn ich einer trans Frau nur die Möglichkeit gebe trans Figuren zu spielen usw, ist das doch maximal eingrenzend. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich mir widersprochen haben soll. Meine Haltung ist simpel, jeder soll spielen worauf er Lust hast. Weniger in Kategorien denken.


Wer sagt denn, dass ein Mensch mit Behinderung oder ein Transmensch (ist ja egal ob männlich oder weiblich) nur in diese Kategorie gesteckt bzw. dafür gecasted wird? Das ist auch wieder so ein Placebo-Argument.
Das einzige Problem was ich daran sehe ist, dass du einen Menschen mit einer offensichtlichen Behinderung (verlorene Extremitäten z.B.) nicht in gewisse Szenerien verwenden kannst, weil es nicht zur Rolle passt.

Dieser Ruf, sofern es ihn gibt, ich habe nämlich nichts entsprechendes gelesen, halte ich selbstverständlich auch für Quatsch, denn für mich ist es irrelevant ob jemand eine Behinderung hat, Schwarz, Geld ober sonstwas ist. Hauptsache es passt.
Aber hier sind wir wieder bei dem Thema, dass viele durch ihre Filterblase gar nicht mehr differenzieren wollen, sondern nur ihre Sicht der Dinge durchdrücken wollen und fühlen sich dadurch dann bevormundet, weil sie nicht bekommen was sie wollen.


pineappletastic schrieb:


> Ich halte den Punkt, dass Zuschauer keine Menschen mit Behinderungen sehen wollen, für unbegründet. Peter Dinklage zeigt seit Jahren, dass zum Beispiel Kleinwuchs kein Ausschlusskriterium sein muss, um Karriere zu machen. Der Mann galt schon vor GoT als sauguter Schauspieler. Aber auch da sehe ich noch massig Ausbaupotential. Die Studios müssen halt einfach mal machen. Gerade im Mainstream Bereich ist da noch Luft nach oben. Die Zuschauer haben Bock auf gut inszenierte Filme, gute Schauspieler und gute Storys. Nur findest du sowas nur noch im Serien-Bereich bzw Arthouse Bereich. Also ich bezweifel stark, dass ein Film floppen wird, weil ein Mensch mit Behinderung die Hauptrolle spielt.


Gut aber mit dem Teil widersprichst du dir erneut selbst. Alleine Peter Dinklage ist doch ein Beispiel dafür, dass Menschen mit Behinderungen nicht auf eine Rolle beschränkt wird. Ein anderes - älteres - Beispiel fällt mir auch noch ein: Warwick Davis.
Ich glaube es liegt nicht daran, dass man Menschen mit Behinderung nicht buchen würde, sondern es eher an dem Angebot mangelt. Abgesehen davon, dass man sowieso eher Schauspieler*innen eine Rolle gibt die einen gewissen Bekannheitsgrad haben. Aber das ist ja seit jeher schon immer so gewesen.

Haben die Zuschauer wirklich Bock auf gut inszenierte Filme? Wenn ich daran denke, dass der xte Marvel-Film mit genau dem gleichen Plot, nur in anderer Verpackung, Millionen ins Kino lockt und auch Millionen an Einspielergebnissen hat, dann zweifel ich an deiner Aussage. Ein anderes Beispiel wäre "Transformers" oder "The Fast and the Furious". "Die Hard" wurde ja auch immer lächerlicherer, weil es auf die Zielgruppen zugeschnitten wurde, gleiches gilt für den Reboot von "Robocop".

Dann hat man natürlich noch Perlen dabei, die aber eher untergegangen sind, weil es halt kein Krach bumm generischer Actionmüll ist, wie "Gran Torino", "Requiem for a dream", "Departed", "The Wrestler", "A history of violence", "District 9", "Inception", "Black Swan", "The Wolf of Wall Street", "12 years as a slave", "Nightcrawler", "The Revenant", "Arrival", "Baby Driver" und und und. Das sind alles mehr oder weniger Blockbuster-Filme mit Qualität. Wenn man aber nur in eine Richtung schaut, dann ist mir klar, dass einem das nicht auffällt.



pineappletastic schrieb:


> Naja man kann meinen letzten Satz natürlich auch so auslegen wie du es machst. Das ist vollkommen legitim. Ich habs tatsächlich auf beide Spektren bezogen. Die, die anti sind, und die, die nur fordern und nicht mal für andere sprechen. Lgbtq oder BLM sind halt so ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie in Nachrichtenportalen immer so getan wird, als ob das eine homogene Masse ist. Die Wahrheit ist, es ist einfach nur der Oberbegriff für sauviele Splittergruppen mit jeweils eigener Agenda. Es gibt genug Aktivisten, die weltfremde Ansichten haben. Leider sind das meistens sogar die, die auf Twitter oder Reddit am lautesten sind. Und natürlich gibts massig Leute mit zerbrechlich kleinem Ego, die rumweinen wenn zwei Frauen sich küssen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Gesprächskultur auf social media eh schon ziemlich läppsch ist. Bist du gegen was, bist du mal ein Nazi, mal ein Neocon, mal ein Rassist oder Putinversteher. Bist du für was, bist du social justice warrior, snowflake und weiß nicht was alles. So die gesunde Mitte gibts ja nicht wie mir scheint.


In dem Fall kann ich aber nur sagen: Welche Kultur hat keine Subkutluren mit ihren Unterpunkten, weil ihnen die Idee der Hauptgruppe zwar richtig erscheint aber nicht weit genug geht, bzw. man sich nicht zu 100% damit identifizieren kann.

Selbst bei konservativen Menschen gibt es jene die gemäßigter sind, dann die engstirnigeren und dann gibt es noch die radikalen.

Das war so und wird auch immer so sein, außer die Menschheit beschließt endlich mal ein Umdenken und dass es nicht nur schwarz-weiß gibt.

Aber ich beende das Gespräch auf diese Art und Weise von meiner Seite aus mal, weil es immer noch offtopic ist (Außer der mittlere Teil mit der Filminszenierung).


----------



## Nevrion (24. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Ja, einen Fall und abgesehen davon ist das rechtlich valide. Lustigerweise scheint es aber auch niemanden zu interessieren, wenn eine Lehrkraft jemanden anhand des Aussehens abwertet aber beim Gendern wird ein Fass aufgemacht. Da sieht man wo die Prioritäten liegen.


Mir sind mehrere Fälle bekannt, jedoch sind nicht alle öffentlich dokumentiert. Das stimmt. Ich halte es für moralisch äußert fragwürdig, Schüler oder Studenten schlechter zu bewerten, die sich an die geltende Grammtik und Rechtschreibung halten, nur weil diese von der betroffenen Lehrperson nicht als Geschlechtergerecht eingestuft wird. Und da ich gerade im generischen maskulin über "Schüler und Studenten" schrieb, hab ich nun bei dir das Gefühl, dass du evtl. zu "unwillig" wärst, zu verstehen, dass das Geschlecht in einer Aussage, in der es nicht betont wird, keine Relevanz hat und keiner Betonung bedarf, weil damit generell alle Geschlechter angesprochen werden sollen.

Es gibt kein absolut-ultimo-Argument, dass Gendersprache als Verbesserung zur geltenden Rechtschreibung darstellt. Das eine Lehrkraft einen Schüler abwertend wegen seines Aussehens behandelt, ist ein Stückweit whataboutthism. Manche Schüler werden auch schon deswegen so behandelt, weil sie die falsche Haarfarbe haben. Worüber reden wir hier also eigentlich?



inano schrieb:


> Billig wird deine Aussage dann, wenn du es mit einer Diktatur gleichsetzt obwohl gendern freiwillig ist...


Und wenn im Kino die erste deutsche Synchro damit anfängt Wörter aus Sprachen zu gendern, die das gar nicht kennen oder nicht so gewollt haben, kannst du zwar immer noch sagen, dass das alles freiwillig ist, aber letztendlich muss dir doch klar sein, dass das nur so lange der Fall ist, bis man es einem so lange vorträgt, bis es irgendwann gewollt ist, da akzeptiert. Genauso funktioniert nun mal auch die VR China.
Selbst bei solchen Werken wie 1984 will man ja mittlerweile "freiwillig" die Schere ansetzen (https://www.die-tagespost.de/kultur/literatur/orwells-1984-wird-an-universitaet-zensiert-art-225040) unter dem Vorwand die Gefühle von Menschen nicht zu verletzen. Auch bei der Gendersprache ist das ja ein vordergründiges Argument. Ich hoffe auch bei dir, dass dir bestimmte Zusammenhänge eines Tages irgendwann klarer werden, auch wenn das die eigene Überzeugung zusammen brechen lassen könnte.



inano schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Gegner*innen Menschen die Gendern Respektlosigkeit gegenüber treten, wie man auch hier von Anfang an gesehen hat?
> Ich bitte dich hier keine Opfer-Täter-Umkehr zu machen, vorallem wenn man dann noch mit den Kampfphrasen der politischen Ideologie aufwartet. Da gibt es diverse Gruppierungen die diesen Sprachgebrauch bewusst nutzen und zu denen möchte ich dich nun wirklich nicht zählen.


Jemanden der "Kauderwelsch" oder in einer Fantasiesprache mit mir redet mit Respektlosigkeit entgegen zu treten, halte ich für eine relativ normale Reaktion, denn wenn mein Gesprächspartner sich nicht in der Lage sieht normal mit mir zu reden, muss ich ja fast davon ausgehen, dass er mich auf die ein oder andere Weise trollt. Es gibt hier keine Täter-Opfer Umkehr, auch wenn bestimmte Reaktionen auf das Gendern überzogen sind. Da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus, weil es natürlich schwer ist bei sowas in jeder Lebenslage die Fassung zu wahren.

Auch wenn es manchen Menschen nicht auffällt und man edle Motive damit verbindet; die Verwendung der Gender-Sprache entstammt einer politischer Ideologie und wer sich damit gemein macht, muss sich den Vorwurf dazu entsprechend auch gefallen lassen.


----------



## ZgamerZ (25. März 2022)

inano schrieb:


> Das Gender- und Diversitätsthema wird nur von "konservativen" - wie so oft - gekapert um entsprechend dagegen zu wettern und um dann die antiquierten Ansichten entsprechend kundzugeben.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt wurde: Eigentlich sind es eben jene die das Thema immer so in den Vordergrund rücken und es zur Agenda machen, was an Ironie nicht zu überbieten ist, da es ja prinzipiell bekämpft werden soll (bestes Beispiel: Ich finde ja Diversität total toll ABER!!!!) aber es dennoch pathologisch und notorisch immer wieder thematisiert wird.
> Das witzige ist ja, dass, je konservativer ein Mensch eingestellt ist, desto eher lehnt man Gendern und die Diversität ab, was natürlich auch tief blicken lässt.



Fangen wir bei diesen verzerrten Argumenten mal mit dieser Feststellung an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Umfrage von Infratest Dimap: Die Bürger wollen keine Gendersprache
					

Im öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk, an Hochschulen, in der Verwaltung wird inzwischen gegendert. Auch zwangsweise. Was halten die Menschen davon? Das Ergebnis einer Umfrage ist eindeutig.




					www.faz.net
				




Die Partei DIE LINKE wird also überwiegend von Konservativen gewählt, die Grünen auch und die SPD ebenfalls?
Ja gut, kann alles sein, es soll ja auch schon von unten nach oben geregnet haben... Und die SS.Cyclops ist ja auch nicht im Bermudadreieck von Aliens entführt worden, sondern schippert immer noch fröhlich durch die Weltmeere.

Und deiner Argumentation nach ist ein GROßTEIL DER DEUTSCHEN, AUCH DER LINKEN SELBER also konservativ und "kapert" das Gendern für ihre negativen Darstellungen. Wie verbohrt, realitätsfremd und daneben das klingt, muss ich dir nicht sagen oder? - Die Franzosen sind da glaube ich eine ganze Ecke "erzkonservativer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einen Menschen ausschließlich daran zu bewerten, ob er das Gendern ablehnt oder es bejubelt und jene, dies es ablehnen, kritisieren und von ihrem guten Recht der Diskussions- und Meinungsfreiheit Gebrauch machen defacto als rückständig, dumm und irgendwie auch verlogen darzustellen, ist mehr als oberflächlich und lässt bei dir tief blicken. Du bist selber rückständiger, als es mancher Konservativer heutzutage noch sein könnte. - Ich für meinen Teil habe mich nämlich vor allem deshalb erbost, weil der Autor so dermaßen schlampig und halbgar gendert, denn ich bin der Ansicht "Wenn schon, dann aber bitte richtig, sonst bist du ein Heuchler!".

Wo ich aber eben auch der Meinung bin "Wenn du genderst, dann überreichst du allen anderen eine Gratiseinladung, dies zu diskutieren! Dummerweise immer und überall" - Wenn du anschließend diesen Leuten dann vorwirfst intolerant zu sein, so finde ich, dann hast du nicht begriffen, wie freie Meinungsäußerung funktioniert und mit was du da eigentlich sprachlich hantierst:

Aus dem von dir verlinkten DLF-Bericht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich auch häufig auf linken Seiten wie DER FREITAG oder der taz unterwegs bin, kann ich dir, in deiner moralischen Überlegenheit in der du dich wähnst, mitteilen dass auch dort zuweilen sehr kritisch darüber berichtet wird - Und die Kommentare unter den Artikeln, egal ob ablehnend oder dafür, sind eigentlich immer mindestens arg zerstritten.








						Gendern als Ausschlusskriterium: Symbolkämpfe in der Sackgasse
					

Die Idee, mit dem Gendersternchen eine diskriminierungsfreie Gesellschaft zu erzwingen, ist gescheitert. Die Gendersprache schließt zu viele aus.




					taz.de
				











						Sprache - Jenseits von Geschlecht
					

Gendern ist populär. Langfristig wird es sich aber nicht durchsetzen können, denn es führt sozial, formal und kulturell ins Nichts




					www.freitag.de
				




Und dummerweise ist es ja so, dass wenn man bei einem Videospielmagazin einen Artikel über irgendwas mit Filmen lesen will und dort Gendersterne in die Fresse gedrückt bekommt, ob man will oder nicht, mit politischer Ideologie konfrontiert wird, ausgehend vom Autor des Artikels - dessen Aufgabe eigentlich ja nicht darin besteht, seine eigene politische Überzeugung bzw die seines Arbeitgebers dort zu verbreiten. *Zumal es ja auch noch das "Binnen-I" gibt, welches ebenfalls seine Aufgabe erfüllt, dezent ist und beim Lesen wie selbstverständlich mitgeht, keinem wehtut und auch mich immerhin optisch nicht im geringsten stört (Leider ist man bei Benutzung dann halt laut DLF eine "alte Feministin", wenn man dieses verwendet, immer diese Vorurteile... Und so will man mehr Gerechtigkeit schaffen? Na viel Spaß dabei).* Dieses wird aber auch ungerne deshalb verwendet, weil dann könnte man ja nicht auf Biegen und Brechen zeigen wie genderneutral man ist.

Leute die gendern teilen sich meines Erachtens mittlerweile 70 zu 30 auf. 30% tun es (noch) aus der tatsächlichen Überzeugung, dass dies irgendwas bringt und die restlichen 70% verwenden es zur Selbstdarstellung, als sprachtechnisches Pappschild, welches sie jedem in die Fresse drücken und sich über den bösen, "konservativen" Rest erheben können, sie sind dann nämlich was besonderes, aus eigener Sichtweise was besseres, vor allem "fortschrittlich".

Und immer wenn ich dann lese "Das Gendern verändert die Sprache und somit das Denken! Nur so wird die Welt besser!" Wie der Link von Quarks und Co es suggeriert, dann muss ich jedes mal breit grinsen. Wegen Geschichten wie dieser hier: - Der OTTO VERSAND führt das Stern-Gendern ein, für mehr Gerechtigkeit am Arbeitsplatz - Und dann verlegen sie ein Retourenzentrum, in dem fast nur Frauen gearbeitet haben, um es billiger im Ausland weiter zu führen.








						Otto-Versand: Gendersternchen sorgt für Aufregung
					

Darf der Otto-Konzern »Kolleg*innen« schreiben? Auf Twitter wird über einen aktuellen Post des Versandhändlers in gendersensibler Sprache gestritten. Einen Boykottaufruf kontert Otto souverän.




					www.spiegel.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber gut, euch knallharten, moralisch überlegenen, durchinformierten, geschlechtsneutralen, zukunftsorientierten und argumentativ über jeden Zweifel erhabenen Genderfans ist eh nicht mehr beizukommen.

Also macht mal ruhig, denn wer gendert, sündigt nicht.

L*etzter Gedanke dazu aber noch, diesen habe ich mal beim FREITAG gelesen:*
_-Gendern, zumindest mit Sonderzeichen und auch Binnen-I ist EIGENTLICH Frauen gegenüber sogar richtig diskriminierend. Denn bei allen Formen Kund*in, Kund_in, Kund:in, KundIn bzw Kund*innen, Kund_innen, Kund:innen, KundInnen muss die Frau rein optisch IMMER hinten dran gehängt werden, der Mann derweil bleibt der Logik nach an erster Stelle. Womit man ästhetisch eigentlich zugeben müsste, dass auch hier die Frau mal wieder die zweite Geige spielt und nur widerwillig oder immerhin handwerklich sehr lieblos mitgeschleift wird und eine Neutralität als solche nur Augenwischerei ist. Und selbst mit dem Argument dass Stern und Co inkludierend alle ohne klar definierbares Geschlecht darstellen sollen, muss man zugeben, dass auch bei dieser Sichtweise, die Frau ebenfalls an hinterster Steller steht, dann sogar als dritte Geige-_

Was zu dem passt, was der von dir verlinkte Quarks und Co Artikel dazu schreibt.
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
Nur beim ausgeschriebenen "Kundinnen und Kunden" steht die Frau an erster Stelle.

Es sei denn, man verweiblicht es gleich ganz und schreibt nur noch "Kundinnen", egal ob nur Frauen oder alle Geschlechtsformen gemeint sind. Aber das ist ja dann auch wieder ausgrenzend gegenüber Männern UND drittgeschlechtlichen Personen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Und dass dieser ganze Kram auch bei den hier genannten Filmen ein Thema ist, konnte man beim mit Frauen besetzten Ghostbusters sehen. Der Film floppte, weil er einfach schlecht war. Sony aber, weil sie viel Geld in den Film gebuttert hatten, waren Sauer und brauchten einen Schuldigen. Also hieß es von ihnen "Incels und Frauenhasser haben den Film schlecht gemacht! Sonst wäre er ein Erfolg geworden!" - Die Filmfans m/w/d derweil sagen "Die Frauen hätten gut funktionieren können, nur alles andere war Mist". Somit kommen wir auch bei diesem Film nicht um das leidige Geschlechterthema herum.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2022)

-


----------

